# Kindle 2 Shipping



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Yes, today 02/22/09 and USPS. I used my Prime and my estimted delivery date is Mar 2, hope it is sooner! I have a K 1 but now that I know my K 2 is on the way I am very excited.   More excited now than when I placed my order.

next...


----------



## treehaus

Yes, today UPS
and
free shipping -was going to change a few days ago but it was already being prepared to ship so I couldn't


----------



## ramoth4455

USPS for me so will go out Monday  

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Kindle Convert

Yes, today UPS!  Requested 2 day shipping, however, estimated delivery date still says Feb. 26th.  I'll be stalking the poor UPS guy for the next few days!


----------



## mwb

Today (2/22/09) Free Shipping, USPS.

Other info: Kindle 1 owner, ordered K2 on 2/9.

And now I wait....

----------------
Listening to: Gretchen Ann Reilly - Uniting4
via FoxyTunes


----------



## scrappergirl

Yes USPS ships tomorrow my delivery is still set for 3/2 but hopefully it will be sooner.  I have the super saver shipping. I just rechecked mine its in Campbellsville, KY


----------



## kari

Kindle Convert said:


> Yes, today UPS! Requested 2 day shipping, however, estimated delivery date still says Feb. 26th. I'll be stalking the poor UPS guy for the next few days!


Ditto!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

One has shipped, one has not. I used the free shipping. The one that shipped is headed to Chicago. The one that has not shipped is headed to LA.


----------



## VMars

No.  

I have One day shipping. No email yet, no change on Amazon, just "Items shipping soon." **sniffle**

ETA Feb. 25th.


----------



## Laney

I did one day shipping.  I ordered it for my birthday back in mid-December.  I have no e-mail and it still says items shipping soon.


----------



## Anne

VMars said:


> No.
> 
> I have One day shipping. No email yet, no change on Amazon, just "Items shipping soon." **sniffle**
> 
> ETA Feb. 25th.


Has anyone who has one day shipping received an email yet?


----------



## Wunderkind

I did one-day shipping but haven't gotten an email yet. I recall reading in one of the threads earlier today that someone that had done one-day had received an email and when they checked the tracking number it showed expected delivery of 2/24. That seems a little strange, since I think one-day shippers work on business days, not Sunday.


----------



## Anne

Wunderkind said:


> I did one-day shipping but haven't gotten an email yet. I recall reading in one of the threads earlier today that someone that had done one-day had received an email and when they checked the tracking number it showed expected delivery of 2/24. That seems a little strange, since I think one-day shippers work on business days, not Sunday.


This is driving me crazy. Mine should go out by Tuesday. I just wish I would get an email tonight or tomorrow that my K2 has shipped.


----------



## carrie

I received an email stating that mine had shipped -- this is interesting as I have my original Kindle and ordered the Kindle 2 using "super saver" (i.e., free so I can use the money towards books) shipping.  My delivery date was originally March 2.  The email's tracking number says my Kindle 2 is in Whitestown, Indiana -- this is only a 2 1/2 hour drive from my house.  I getting really curious as to when it will arrive -- I wonder if they'd let me just pick it up?


----------



## ladyknight33

No email yet. Status still shows and shipping soon.

I paid for one day shipping. I live in Florida and am not a K1 ownwer. I ordered Feb 2nd.


----------



## Abby

ladyknight33 said:


> No email yet. Status still shows and shipping soon.
> 
> I paid for one day shipping. I live in Florida and am not a K1 ownwer. I ordered Feb 2nd.


Same here but I paid for Prime 1 day and ordered on 2/6.


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine also just says shipping soon, one day shipping, deliver the 25th.

Anne, I had supersaver shipping for my K1 and it left Bell, California which is probably 15-20 min from me on a good day and it still took all the time and an extra day to get here, so I think they just sit on those packages until time to deliver.


----------



## Raiden333

UPS Ground, due 2/27, shipping from KY to CA.


----------



## dfwillia

USPS...stated shipped today from Whitestown IN...in transit to E. Petersburg, PA. Ordered 2/12...super saver.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My pastor just sent me an e-mail saying he got an Amazon 'your order has shipped e-mail'. . . .

He ordered in the last week or two, I beleive.

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My second Kindle has shipped. It is heading to California.


----------



## ellesu

Received my has been shipped notice today (Sunday).  USPS

Expected delivery March 2

Ohhhhh....how I wish I weren't so cheap!


----------



## rscarlett

Got my shipping notice today....USPS....free shipping ETA 3/2.  This will be the longest week in the year!


----------



## VMars

*Sigh* Guess I'm going to bed without any email from Amazon.   Night everyone.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

VMars said:


> *Sigh* Guess I'm going to bed without any email from Amazon.  Night everyone.


"This is the Amazon speaking. In answer to your asking for more details about the good times I have had with email, I shall be very happy to supply even more material. By the way, are the boards having a good time with the code? If not, tell them to cheer up; when they do crack it, they will have me..."


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

VMars said:


> *Sigh* Guess I'm going to bed without any email from Amazon.  Night everyone.


Same here.


----------



## Sherlock

My email was here when I got up this morning.

Shipped UPS    2-day on February 23 
Still says estimated delivery date February 26 (what's up with that??).  They can say whatever they want but it better arrive Wednesday!


----------



## KerryLynne

My "Your order has shipped" email came in at 2:34 am this morning. I have 2 day shipping.


----------



## stu11926

Mine has been shipped!


----------



## kevin63

got my email at 0245 this morning 2/23  had shipped overnight delivery.


----------



## DD

Yes, got it this morning.  Shipping UPS.  I'm a Kindle 1 owner.  Used Prime for free 2-day shipping but still says estimated delivery is Feb. 26th.


----------



## MelWat

I got my email at 4:05 EST this morning.  I signed up for a free trial of Prime and ordered the Kindle with the free 2-day delivery.  Estimated delivery date with February 26th, but now it says February 25th.  Woohoo!


----------



## booknut

Any of us who pre-ordered for one day shipping better get it on Tuesday. At the Amazon site it is now showing the kindle being in stock and that if you order in the next 11 hrs and choose 1 day shipping you will get it tuesday.


----------



## jaspertyler

I got my shipping notice too.  Looked on the site and it says it left their facility at like 245am on the 22nd.  hmmmm....  Kind of exciting!!


----------



## BK

Amazon says mine was shipped on Sunday via USPS from KY.  

ETA: March 2... free supersaver shipping (yeah, I'm cheap, too!)  My order date was Feb. 3, and I was not a K1 owner.

There's no way it could take a week to get from Kentucky to Georgia, unless -- God forbitd!   -- Amazon used Parcel Post -- or the P.O. misplaced the package!  

BTW, packages CAN actually be mailed on Sunday and go out on Sunday... I used to take packages to a P.O. near the Atlanta airport open 24/7.  There's a 24/7 P.O. in most larger cities, usually near the airport.  Doesn't seem likely there'd be one in Campbellsville, KY, but you never know, since that's a major Amazon warehouse location.


----------



## CryptoMac

Lisanr said:


> Any of us who pre-ordered for one day shipping better get it on Tuesday. At the Amazon site it is now showing the kindle being in stock and that if you order in the next 11 hrs and choose 1 day shipping you will get it tuesday.


No kidding. I called CS and brought this to their attention. I was told that she showed it "already on the truck". My order status still shows Shipping Soon though. Hopefully it is just a delay in updating my order.


----------



## Anne

CryptoMac said:


> No kidding. I called CS and brought this to their attention. I was told that she showed it "already on the truck". My order status still shows Shipping Soon though. Hopefully it is just a delay in updating my order.


I hope that is also true for mine. I did overnight shipping and mine still shows Shipping soon.


----------



## Abby

Trekker said:


> I agree. I chose 1 day shipping, but mine still shows as "getting ready to ship" with an delivery estimate of the 25th.


Mine too.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Abby said:


> Mine too.


Mine too.


----------



## Ribbit50

YES this AM , UPS del, 2/26


----------



## bordercollielady

Just got it this AM.  I used my Prime membership with free 2-day shipping.  It is shipping UPS.  My account also says expected delivery date Feb 26 but I expect to get it on Wed.


----------



## Annalog

11:44 pm MST Feb 22 is when my shipping e-mail (UPS) arrived with the same estimated delivery date (Feb 27) from previously. I believe that the automated e-mail uses the existing estimate and does not re-estimate the date. If so, that would mean that people with Free Shipping who have already received their e-mail might receive their Kindles on the same date as those with Standard Shipping. I should have listened to DH and not changed to Standard Shipping! (I ordered late on Nov 29, 2008.) 

Annalog

EDIT: Corrected to UPS from USPS. (Had looked at an early book order instead.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sigh I'm still waiting. I did get three your order has shipped emails. But they were all for k-cups.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well I'd rather not have coffee that was strained through a jock strap. Lace makes it taste so much better.


----------



## Wunderkind

CryptoMac said:


> No kidding. I called CS and brought this to their attention. I was told that she showed it "already on the truck". My order status still shows Shipping Soon though. Hopefully it is just a delay in updating my order.


That brings some hope! I am in the same status and certainly hope that I get some benefit for paying extra for overnight shipping. Since I didn't receive my e-mail this morning I figured it wasn't going out in time to receive tomorrow, but if their website is indicating that a new order would be received tomorrow (with overnight) tomorrow may still happen.

I want my tracking number though!


----------



## katbird1

luvmy4brats said:


> Well I'd rather not have coffee that was strained through a jock strap. Lace makes it taste so much better.


  oh good grief, now this will go through my mind every time I order k-cups!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

LOL. Sorry Kat.


----------



## Anne

Wunderkind said:


> That brings some hope! I am in the same status and certainly hope that I get some benefit for paying extra for overnight shipping. Since I didn't receive my e-mail this morning I figured it wasn't going out in time to receive tomorrow, but if their website is indicating that a new order would be received tomorrow (with overnight) tomorrow may still happen.
> 
> I want my tracking number though!


This bring some hope to me too. If I do not get a notice by tonight I going to leave a note starting tomorrow for any packages to be delivered next door at the laundry mat. I work and that is where they usually leave my packages. If I do not leave a note I am afraid that this would be the one time that they would just leave a notice.


----------



## luvmy4brats

They can ship it pretty late and it still show up the next day.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> They can ship it pretty late and it still show up the next day.


That is why I want to leave a note just in case. If I do not leave a note and they do not leave my package I will start screaming.


----------



## etiz

My "shipped" email apparently arrived just after midnight.  I opted for the 2-day UPS with an expected arrival of 2/26 (Thursday).  When I went to UPS to check the status using the tracking number, it only has "Billing Information Received" and still shows the delivery estimate of 2/26.
Maybe (I hope!) that will change to 2/25 when the UPS site is updated to show that my Kindle 2 is actually "moving" in my direction!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats to all of you that received you shipping email overnight or this morning. *If you haven't changed your vote from no to yes please do.* I think all of us will be doing the happy dance this week.


----------



## Roos Mom

I checked this morning and it still says shipping soon.  I have overnight delivery UPS and it is 9:30am so what is up with this.


----------



## ladyknight33

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Mine too.


mine is still showing as item ready to ship  and no serial number yet


----------



## Britt

YESSS got my shipped email this morning!! 2-day Prime, UPS. I should get it Wednesday but as I said in another thread, I'm not allowing myself to have it until Thursday after my midterm


----------



## Laney

Mine still hasn't shipped yet either.  I ordered mid-December with overnight shipping.  My case shipped yesterday though.  I didn't order it until mid February.  I'm so confused.


----------



## cheshirenc

Mine was ordered Dec 6, 2008 with 1 day shipping.  It still shows shipping soon with delivery of Feb. 25th.  I do not have a serial number attached either.

I live at the end of the earth, everything is many hours from me so I'll be very disappointed it I could have ordered it today and received it faster.


----------



## Laney

Well I just called customer service and this is an e-mail he sent me back.  

I will investigate the delay on this order, but I just found out from a source that all Kindle 2 orders from December will ship today during the day. The Estimated delivery date is just an estimated, so please be sure that you will receive the item on time.

I don't know that I believe it.  I think he was just trying to keep me from getting angry.  I wasn't angry.  I was very nice but I think he knows that if it doesn't come tomorrow and I could have ordered it today and gotten it tomorrow that I will be angry.


----------



## Kindgirl

Mine has shipped, I have a tracking number saying it left Amazon, and have 2 day Amazon Prime shipping.  ETA is 2/25.  I also have a serial number.   

I ordered mine on January 27th, and do not own a K1.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Laney said:


> Mine still hasn't shipped yet either. I ordered mid-December with overnight shipping. My case shipped yesterday though. I didn't order it until mid February. I'm so confused.


Same here. Ordered mid-Dec, overnight shipping, shipping soon STILL.....WTF??!!!! I will be SO p*ssed if it doesn't get shipped today.....


----------



## ladyknight33

I am hoping that since I placed my order in Feb that Amazon is going thru and filling the orders for people who ordered in Nov/Dec/Jan and that I will soon be seeing a serial number under Ladybug's name.

I promised myself I wouldnt keep visiting the Amazon site and refreshing the page. Not doing to good as I have been to the site at 6 am 7 am 9 am and just five minutes ago.


----------



## KingRBlue

Mine has not yet shipped.  I have this showing on amazon.com:

Shipping Speed:
One-Day Shipping

Delivery estimate:February 25, 2009


----------



## jaykes

Mine shipped this morning. It is coming from Indiana to Ohio. I opted for 1-day shipping, but the delivery estimate still says: Estimated Arrival:	February 25, 2009

I'm hoping to see it tomorrow.


----------



## Harmakhet

From what I can tell (based on everyone's posts) is that the longer ship method orders (with a few exceptions) got "shipped" earlier and now it looks like the few day shipping methods went out over night/early this morning.  Those of us with overnight shipping are mostly still sitting at shipping soon and I assume will go out this afternoon.

The staggering of shipments makes sense from a logical standpoint.  Now if people with two day shipping get it tomorrow because theirs went out earlier it is kinda crummy for those of us who opted for shorter shipping and get it at the same time...but with prime it wasn't that expensive.

This is all just theory tho.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

Mine shipped this am!!!!!!!!

Previous K1 owner, ordered 2/9, 2 day shipping, estimated delivery 2/26 per Amazon (UPS tracking not updated yet). Hopefully it will be here Wednesday  Luckily my UPS man almost always shows up at the same time (4 pm, it's going to be a long day).

In my email from Amazon it did state that their shippers did not ship on weekends and deliveries would start going out Monday am. Bummer.


----------



## Anne

Check this out I found this in another thread the shipping date for K2 has changed.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Amazons-Wireless-Reading-Generation/dp/B00154JDAI/ref=amb_link_83624371_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1Y6SANFAX4DAWAVGGZWN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=469942651&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## BruceS

I just got this message, when I tried to check my order status to see whether it had changed from Shipping Soon.

"Important Message
We're sorry. We're temporarily unable to display all your orders below. Rest assured, we're working on the problem and expect to resolve it shortly. If you don't see the order you're looking for, please wait a few minutes, then visit this page again."

Do you suppose a few too many people are trying to find out whether their K2(s) have shipped early?


----------



## BrockToon

Hooray!


----------



## AuxDeputy

Got the email this morning
It's shipped
Two day shipping Amazon Prime)
Delivery estimate 2/25/09

Too excited to check for serial numbers.....

YEAH!


----------



## KindleMom

Me too!  Email came at 2:22 a.m. today.  

2 day shipping.  Supposed to arrive the 26th but maybe it'll get here on the 25th!!!


----------



## Jesslyn

Hmmmm......Someone is going to be busy for the next couple of days merging topics.....


----------



## traceyreads

Mine has still not shipped!!!!  But looking on the Amazon Kindle 2 page, it now looks like if I order one today, I would get it tomorrow!


----------



## stargazer0725

Anne said:


> Check this out I found this in another thread the shipping date for K2 has changed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Amazons-Wireless-Reading-Generation/dp/B00154JDAI/ref=amb_link_83624371_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1Y6SANFAX4DAWAVGGZWN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=469942651&pf_rd_i=507846


Okay, what is up with THAT? Now they are officially delivering on the 24 to everyone that places an order today?

Update: While I was typing this, I got my shipment notification from Amazon. Ordered Prime One-Day and still says it won't be delivered until the 25th. I thought we were supposed to be rewarded with front-of-the-line service. Why are people that are ordering today getting it tomorrow, then


----------



## luvmy4brats

Seeing that makes me more certain that ours are shipping out today. There's no way Amazon would do that. Have faith, we'll get our shipping notices.


----------



## Vorpaks

My husband received the "has been shipped" email this weekend, but he went for the cheap shipping so it isn't due to arrive until the 2nd. /sigh Poor guy got the puppy dog eyes when he told me that one.

Still.... I am Eeeeeeeeeeeexcited!


----------



## KingRBlue

I have to change my shipping notice!!!!!


***
Greetings from Amazon.com.

We thought you'd like to know that we shipped your items, and that this
completes your order.
***

However, I ordered it "Next Day Shipping" and it still says "via UPS (estimated delivery date: February 25,2009)."


----------



## Laney

I just wanted to say that I just got my shipping e-mail.  They shipped my kindle at 5:30 this morning.  So if you haven't gotten your e-mail or your status page hasn't changed it may have still shipped.  

I did do 1 day shipping but I'm still not estimated for it to arrive until the 25th.  We'll see.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Mine just shipped!!!!

ordered 12/18, one day shipping, 1st kindle



Hope everyone who's waiting gets their shipping notice soon!


----------



## ladyknight33

Whoooo Hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just checked me email for like the fiftieth time and finally got a Welcome to Kindle and order has shipped. I just checked amazone like two minutes before and it still shows item not yet shipped....go figure.  

Anyway Ladybug is on her way home.


----------



## k_reader

No shipping notice yet.       

I ordere 12/28 w/ 2 day shipping amazon prime.

I want it tomorrow.  I can order it today, with overnight and get it tomorrow.  I've been waiting for 2 months... Amazon is really ticking me off with this.  They jerked us around with Kindle 1/Kindle 2 and supposedly sent us to the "front of the line", but ANYONE who wants to pay for overnight can get order TODAY and get it tomorrow.


----------



## Mollyb52

My account says it shipped and is due here tomorrow.  Oh, this is nerve wracking...


----------



## MeganW

Just got the email -- shipped today and due here tomorrow, along with my Amazon Kindle cover (until my Oberon arrives!)!  Also, in the emails for both items, and also in the order info at Amazon.com, it says estimated delivery date February 25.  But when I track it directly through UPS, it says the estimated delivery date is tomorrow.  Woo-hoo!!!  And, I have a serial number now, as well.

I'm so excited I don't even know what to do.  I'm at work so I can't dance -- so I'm dancing in my head!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I changed my vote. Order 2/9, Amazon Prime Next-Day. I should have her tomorrow.

And she has a Social Security Serial number..


----------



## stargazer0725

FYI.  I just spoke with Amazon Kindle Support and talked with them about the shipping/availability change.

I ordered on the 2/10, with Prime One-Day shipping and received my shipping notice today, with an estimated delivery date on the 25th (2 days).  Apparently, they've got a huge stock of Kindles right now and are truly selling them for overnight delivery (delivery on the 24th).  I pointed out that this was not exactly fair to the people that ordered early and paid for expedited shipping.  He agreed, and I received a credit for the $3.99 shipping charge.


----------



## floridonet

Got an email from Amazon thinking the K2 shipped, but received this instead:



> Amazon.com items (Sold by Amazon.com, LLC):
> 
> 1 Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Co... $29.99 1 $29.99
> 
> Shipped via UPS


----------



## Gables Girl

Any one had a shipping notice from Kentucky?  That is usually where my stuff ships from for Amazon.


----------



## chocochibi

Mine usually ships from there too Gables Girl, but this one is from Indiana


----------



## Anne

It shipped It shipped. I just got my shipping notice and welcome letter. My K2 has a serial number now. I am doing the happy dance


----------



## Kindle Convert

I'm in FL...my notice said mine is shipping from Campbellsville KY. I received my ship notice yesterday...2 day shipping, but still estimated delivery says 2/26


----------



## davem2bits

stargazer0725 said:


> FYI. I just spoke with Amazon Kindle Support and talked with them about the shipping/availability change.
> 
> I ordered on the 2/10, with Prime One-Day shipping and received my shipping notice today, with an estimated delivery date on the 25th (2 days). Apparently, they've got a huge stock of Kindles right now and are truly selling them for overnight delivery (delivery on the 24th). I pointed out that this was not exactly fair to the people that ordered early and paid for expedited shipping. He agreed, and I received a credit for the $3.99 shipping charge.


Did you tell him you wanted it back in coins?

Oh, wait a minute, this would already be $$ on your Amazon account. Have already spent it on Kbooks?


----------



## Avalon

Mine shipped this morning at 5 from Indiana, heading to California.  Still says delivery estimate 2/25, but also says Next Day Air.  So maybe tomorrow??

I ordered 1/27 in anticipation of the K2 being released, chose Overnight shipping (Prime), and it's coming UPS.

No action on the cover I ordered, it's been "preparing to ship" since last week.


----------



## vg

I have a Kindle 1, but my husband ordered me a Kindle 2 through his account on the 20th.  He received the shipping notice (free shipped) and my expected delivery is the 27th.  Man, I wish I could transfer it over to my account now, instead of waiting till it gets here!  Something about being able to see "Welcome vicki" instead of "Welcome steve"....  also I would love to get my books and music transferred over....  arghh.  Guess I should just be happy I'm even getting one, right   ?


----------



## traceyreads

I just checked again - I am now officially "shipped"!!!  But my delivery date still shows as the 25th - paid for overnight shipping with Amazon Prime... Maybe I need to make a little call to CS.


----------



## Leslie

My stuff usually comes from Campbellsville KY but this is coming from Whitestone, IN.

It says "NEXT DAY AIR SAVER" but the delivery date is still 2/25. I am hoping it is here tomorrow, though.

L


----------



## MeganW

traceyreads said:


> I just checked again - I am now officially "shipped"!!! But my delivery date still shows as the 25th - paid for overnight shipping with Amazon Prime... Maybe I need to make a little call to CS.


Did you track it directly through UPS yet? That's where I see the 24th as the delivery date. Amazon still says the 25th.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It appears they just haven't updated the shipping estimate date. I'm willing to bet all of us with Next-Day will be receiving them tomorrow, some 2nd day's will too I imagine.


----------



## luvmy4brats

MeganW said:


> Did you track it directly through UPS yet? That's where I see the 24th as the delivery date. Amazon still says the 25th.


Mine only shows billing information received at UPS, no shipping date yet.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine only shows billing information received at UPS, no shipping date yet.


I checked UPS and mine only shows the billing info also.


----------



## stargazer0725

davem2bits said:


> Did you tell him you wanted it back in coins?
> 
> Oh, wait a minute, this would already be $$ on your Amazon account. Have already spent it on Kbooks?


Every little bit helps pay for reading material!


----------



## traceyreads

MeganW said:


> Did you track it directly through UPS yet? That's where I see the 24th as the delivery date. Amazon still says the 25th.


No receive date showing in UPS yet...


----------



## Kindle Convert

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine only shows billing information received at UPS, no shipping date yet.


Mine is the same on UPS Tracking...has been since yesterday afternoon...Grrr! I guess because I selected 2 day shipping?!


----------



## Jesslyn

Had to change my vote!  Finally!  But even though I have next day shipping, my expected receipt date is Wednesday.  I am pretty sure that I'll get it tomorrow as Amazon is pretty good about that.  Its onroute to me from Indiana.


----------



## MeganW

Anne said:


> I checked UPS and mine only shows the billing info also.


I've always found that the UPS Store tracking page (click  here) is the most informative. Mine says:

Status:	SHIPPED
Last Scan:	2/23/2009 9:04:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US US
Carrier:	UPS
Service:	NEXT DAY AIR SAVER
Expected:	2/24/2009


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you for the link

SHIPPED 
Last Scan: 2/23/2009 9:04:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US 
US 
Carrier: UPS 
Service: NEXT DAY AIR SAVER 
Expected: 2/24/2009


----------



## vg

Thanks for the link - I just checked and mine should be here on the 26th!  One day closer to CA than I thought


----------



## ladyknight33

Kindle Convert said:


> I'm in FL...my notice said mine is shipping from Campbellsville KY. I received my ship notice yesterday...2 day shipping, but still estimated delivery says 2/26


I'm in FL too and mine is shipping from Indiana. It shipped at 5:37:41 this morning.


----------



## Anne

Thanks for the link:

SHIPPED 
Last Scan: 2/23/2009 9:04:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US 
US 
Carrier: UPS 
Service: NEXT DAY AIR SAVER 
Expected: 2/24/2009


----------



## Kindle Convert

MeganW said:


> I've always found that the UPS Store tracking page (click  here) is the most informative. Mine says:
> 
> Status:	SHIPPED
> Last Scan:	2/23/2009 9:04:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US US
> Carrier:	UPS
> Service:	NEXT DAY AIR SAVER
> Expected:	2/24/2009


MeganW...Thanks! That is better!! It gives me an estimated delivery of 2/25! YEAH!


----------



## MeganW

Kindle Convert said:


> MeganW...Thanks! That is better!! It gives me an estimated delivery of 2/25! YEAH!


No problem -- glad to help!!!!


----------



## Kindle Convert

ladyknight33 said:


> I'm in FL too and mine is shipping from Indiana. It shipped at 5:37:41 this morning.


Hmmm?! Interesting! I'm on the West Coast, in Venice, maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## Laurie

For those of you who've received shipping notices, what states are you in? Just wondering if that has anything to do with the mixed up order things appear to be going in. I'm in Massachusetts, ordered in December with free shipping then later upgraded to 2 day shipping. Still no notice of any kind. (I'm just releived I'll be getting it this week!!) 
Anyways - where are you from - what shipping method did you use - and have you gotten a shipping notice yet?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Big change in the poll now, we're at 50/50. Please remember to change your vote as you receive your item shipped email.


----------



## Kindle Convert

FL, 2 day, yes.  And I'm a current KK owner.


----------



## KingRBlue

Laurie said:


> For those of you who've received shipping notices, what states are you in? Just wondering if that has anything to do with the mixed up order things appear to be going in. I'm in Massachusetts, ordered in December with free shipping then later upgraded to 2 day shipping. Still no notice of any kind. (I'm just releived I'll be getting it this week!!)
> Anyways - where are you from - what shipping method did you use - and have you gotten a shipping notice yet?


Virginia - Next Day Air - I have a shipping notice, and UPS Tracking #, but still stuck at "Billing Information Received"


----------



## davem2bits

Mine K2 is on the way!!!  UPS 2 day, should be here Wednesday!!!!!!!!

Cough.  Cough.   Honk.   Honk.

I am going to have to begin my illness coming on performance early.  Gosh, I deserve an Oscar.


Maybe I'll fall down the stairs, instead.  Get even more time with my new precious.  What's the stuntman award called?  Leslie should know?


----------



## ladyknight33

FL 1 day shipping and not a previous owner.

Ladybug finally has her serial number. Just bought 2 more books


----------



## Gables Girl

Kindle Convert said:


> Hmmm?! Interesting! I'm on the West Coast, in Venice, maybe that makes a difference.


I'm in Miami and still no email.  I'm 1 day shipping, Prime and a KK owner and ordered before the intro of K2.


----------



## VMars

I don't have anything yet!!  

I ordered before the announcement, I have overnight shipping and I haven't got anything yet! I shouldn't even be posting (work) but I'm really feeling bummed out now!   

Am I the only one left?


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Nothing for me yet either. I am a K1 owner, ordered 10 minutes after announcement, paid for overnight shipping.


----------



## ladyknight33

Vmars, 

I feel your pain. I was pretty bummed that I had not received any email or that my shipping status had not changed. I should be working also it's audit season and i have information to get to the auditors but all I can think about is my precious Kindle.

Hang in there.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hang in there guys.  I think they will all be shipped today and tomorrow. Have you tried tracking your package, just in case the email wasn't sent? Knowing Amazon everyone will receive *on or before * their estimated delivery date. That has been my experience with them, never received anything later than expected.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Maryland, ordered 2/9 about 10 minutes after it was available, Overnight Prime, K1 owner..Shipping notice and tracking info says billing info received at 9 AM.

Anyone who ordered Next Day and DOESN'T get it tomorrow should call and get a refund from Amazon.


----------



## Avalon

Mine shows "9:04 billing info received" as well, and is identical to yours.  We are all in the same boat, or shipment, anyway.  I hope this means delivery tomorrow!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

luvmy4brats said:


> Maryland, ordered 2/9 about 10 minutes after it was available, Overnight Prime, K1 owner..Shipping notice and tracking info says billing info received at 9 AM.
> 
> Anyone who ordered Next Day and DOESN'T get it tomorrow should call and get a refund from Amazon.


Exactly. I have read Amazon is saying they charged for the date, not overnight or 2 day. I say they shouldn't have advertised as charging overnight or 2 day. Since they did, and I paid for overnight, if my Kindle does not ship using overnight delivery, for whichever day, Amazon will be refunding my money.


----------



## Kind

Wow, this thread grew fast    No everybody will be stuck to their screens ..... tracking their package!


----------



## RB

I'm in NJ.

Ordered one Kindle on Feb. 6th. overnight shipping.  That one says shipped but still has shippping date as Feb.25th.  Called Amazon, they said the date didn't change but it was sent out today for overnight, and should receive tomorrow.

Ordered 2nd kindle on Feb. 17th with overnight shipping.  This one still says shipping soon...


----------



## Wunderkind

Finally received my shipping notice   ...expected to arrive tomorrow! I noticed that I received my shipping e-mail at almost 11 this morning but the information had been sent to UPS at 5:30 am. That could support the earlier speculation that Amazon may be behind in updating their system, even though the Kindles have been sent out.


----------



## Avalon

Ordered mine 1/27, before it was announced.  Paid for overnight shipping (Prime), current K1 owner.

Got the email a few hours ago, Amazon tracking says it left Whitestown, IN at 5:37 this a.m.; UPS says billing info received at 9:04 a.m.

Amazon estimates delivery 2/25; UPS says Next Day Air and says expected delivery 2/24 (tomorrow).  I'm in California - Bay Area.

I can't remember when I've been this silly and giddy about receiving a product!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am just as excited receiving K 2 as my K Klassic. I wasn't this excited when I placed my order but am beside myself now.    

Feeling a little under the weather also, may have to take a day off work.


----------



## Rivery

Yes.  Received my shipping notice.  Ordered 2/10, next day delivery.  My estimated delivery day still says 2/25.  We'll see.


----------



## pomlover2586

I still haven't received my shipping notice..............


----------



## MichelleR

I hope people are being nice to the CS people when they call, who are probably cursing the day they heard of Amazon.


----------



## Anita

Laurie said:


> For those of you who've received shipping notices, what states are you in? Just wondering if that has anything to do with the mixed up order things appear to be going in. I'm in Massachusetts, ordered in December with free shipping then later upgraded to 2 day shipping. Still no notice of any kind. (I'm just releived I'll be getting it this week!!)
> Anyways - where are you from - what shipping method did you use - and have you gotten a shipping notice yet?


I'm in Ohio. Yes, I got a shipping notice and the Amazon site shows it left their Indiana center just after midnight. I used 2-day shipping. The Amazon site shows the estimated delivery as 2/25 but the UPS site shows a planned delivery of 2/24. Which makes sense given that it's currently in Indianapolis which is only 3-4 hours away.

I ordered on Jan.1 and I'm not a K1 owner.....although I don't know that it makes any difference since I cannot figure out Amazon's shipping method!


----------



## KasperKindler

In Boston, MA. Ordered Jan 9th - w/overnight shipping. This is my first Kindle.
Received my shipping notification email at 10:55am EST.
They are shipping it to me UPS Overnight SuperSaver.  UPS site just shows billing info received.


----------



## Anita

MichelleR said:


> I hope people are being nice to the CS people when they call, who are probably cursing the day they heard of Amazon.


I hope so too....this is going to be a very busy week for those CS reps...on top of what has probably already been a busy past several weeks


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anita said:


> I hope so too....this is going to be a very busy week for those CS reps...on top of what has probably already been a busy past several weeks


Amazon is being very nice to us, just visited free books and there are 3 new ones.


----------



## stu11926

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 02/25/2009. 

    
Tracking Number:  1Z 7VW 163 03 9748 319 6    
Type:  Package    
Status:  In Transit - On Time 
Your shipment is moving within the UPS network and should be delivered on the Scheduled Delivery Date. A shipment can remain in this status until it is delivered. Other than time-definite air deliveries, shipments are generally delivered anytime between the hours of 9 a.m. and 7 p.m. to residences, and by close of business for commercial addresses. UPS cannot schedule a specific delivery time within that window. 



What should I do if I'm expecting a delivery?
This is the most up-to-date information about the status of your shipment.  For residential deliveries that require a signature, you can leave instructions for the driver if no one will be home. For example, you can ask that it be delivered to a neighbor who will be home. Shipments that don't require a signature can be left in a safe place at the driver's discretion. 

I ordered 29 December 2008 and later upgraded to two day shipping.  This is the ups.com tracking detail:


In Transit - On Time    
Scheduled Delivery:  02/25/2009    
Shipped To:  LEXINGTON, SC, US    
Shipped/Billed On:  02/22/2009    
Service:  GROUND    
Weight:  2.00 Lbs    


To view additional tracking information, please log in to My UPS.




Package Progress  
Location  Date  Local Time  Description  
INDIANAPOLIS,
IN,  US  02/23/2009  10:54 A.M.  ORIGIN SCAN  
US  02/22/2009  2:05 A.M.


----------



## dreamer333

Avalon said:


> Got the email a few hours ago, Amazon tracking says it left Whitestown, IN at 5:37 this a.m.; UPS says billing info received at 9:04 a.m.
> 
> Amazon estimates delivery 2/25; UPS says Next Day Air and says expected delivery 2/24 (tomorrow). I'm in California - Bay Area.
> 
> I can't remember when I've been this silly and giddy about receiving a product!


Exact same tracking info here--and I'm also in California (Central Coast). Also, thanks Megan, for the UPS Store link--it was more updated than ups.com. Ordered 12/12/08 Super Saver Shipping, updated to Prime overnight 2/9/09--can't believe I might finally have my Christmas present 2 months later!!!  Now to make it through this day and tomorrow, as my UPS delivery is usually in the afternoon.


----------



## MeganW

dreamer333 said:


> Exact same tracking info here--and I'm also in California (Central Coast). Also, thanks Megan, for the UPS Store link--it was more updated than ups.com. Ordered 12/12/08 Super Saver Shipping, updated to Prime overnight 2/9/09--can't believe I might finally have my Christmas present 2 months later!!!  Now to make it through this day and tomorrow, as my UPS delivery is usually in the afternoon.


No problem! I'm a digger -- if I don't like the info I read one place, I keep looking until I find info that makes me happy. Hence UPS.com vs. UPSStore.com.


----------



## bayou

This anticipation is incredible! I ordered my Kindle in November, have overnight shipping, yet my delivery date stills says 2/25, and my items are 'shipping soon'.

Mandatory positive: at least this focus on my shipping and delivery status will keep me from finding/buying new accessories.


----------



## vermontcathy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Amazon is being very nice to us, just visited free books and there are 3 new ones.


I know this is a little off-topic, but... what's the best way to find what NEW free books have been added? I know to sort by price to find the free ones in general...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

vermontcathy said:


> I know this is a little off-topic, but... what's the best way to find what NEW free books have been added? I know to sort by price to find the free ones in general...


Go to *The Book Corner * here on KB and then to *Free Books*, we start a new thread every month. We all post links for free books when we find them.


----------



## Leslie

MeganW said:


> I've always found that the UPS Store tracking page (click  here) is the most informative. Mine says:
> 
> Status:	SHIPPED
> Last Scan:	2/23/2009 9:04:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US US
> Carrier:	UPS
> Service:	NEXT DAY AIR SAVER
> Expected:	2/24/2009


Megan,

Thanks for that link. I was logging in under my husband's UPS business account (and he does LOTS of business with UPS!) and it was showing an estimated delivery of 2/25. But under this store login, it shows delivery for 2/24. Yahoo! Great news!

L


----------



## vermontcathy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Go to The Book Corner here on KB and then to Free Books, we start a new thread every month.


Thank you! I'm new here...

STILL trying to hold off another week to order my kindle until I get this month's Amazon Visa rewards coupons... 

Cathy


----------



## pomlover2586

My Kindle still hasn't shipped.....and I ordered on the 10th    I called and asked if they were still shipping based on first order placed first served etc and the man I spoke with informed me that no they are not......they are now simply filling orders at random       Ok now I'm irritated...............


----------



## davem2bits

MichelleR said:


> I hope people are being nice to the CS people when they call, who are probably cursing the day they heard of Amazon.


I'm sure, like the rest of us, they are just glad they have a job! This launch would have been a lot more hectic six months ago. Now, the K2 didn't even sell out before release!!

We all might be back reading DTBs before to long. Or using them for fire fuel.


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> Megan,
> 
> Thanks for that link. I was logging in under my husband's UPS business account (and he does LOTS of business with UPS!) and it was showing an estimated delivery of 2/25. But under this store login, it shows delivery for 2/24. Yahoo! Great news!


Your date change, means your package has actually passed by a scanner on a conveyor at a UPS depot. Next notice, launch of the plane!!!

Unfortunately, the plane won't leave until tonight, no matter how many K2 are sitting at the gate!! Just be glad, nobody gets bumped. I wish, I could fly UPS!!!


----------



## k_reader

I am getting more p-ed off by the minute.  I still don't have a "shipped" notice, serial number, or email.  I orded this on 12/27! with 2 day shipping.  Why can I order it right now, and get it at my house tomorrow with one day shipping and they are not fullfilling the December orders first. UGH


----------



## nepacer

I am surprised that Amazon is shipping with the USPS instead of UPS.  My Kindle was shipped yesterday (Sunday) evening but will not arrive until next Monday 3/2.  I guess I should have paid for the fastest shipping method instead of the regular shipping, but not the free. oh well.


----------



## CJRichards

This is my first Kindle. I ordered 2/9, and sorta put it all thoughts of it aside. Well, I got the email this morning telling me that it's shipped, and now I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning.

Status: SHIPPED 
Last Scan: 2/23/2009 4:07:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US 
Carrier: UPS 
Service: 2ND DAY AIR 
Expected: 2/25/2009 

I better stop watching the clock and get to work, otherwise this will drive me crazy.


----------



## ELDogStar

k_reader said:


> I am getting more p-ed off by the minute. I still don't have a "shipped" notice, serial number, or email. I orded this on 12/27! with 2 day shipping. Why can I order it right now, and get it at my house tomorrow with one day shipping and they are not fullfilling the December orders first. UGH


Mine was ordered even earlier. Right after Thanksgiving (2 days) and so far there is no notice of shipment or soon to be shipped or anything....

Feeling all alone

Sucks,
EL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

CJRichards said:


> This is my first Kindle. I ordered 2/9, and sorta put it all thoughts of it aside. Well, I got the email this morning telling me that it's shipped, and now I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning.
> 
> Status: SHIPPED
> Last Scan: 2/23/2009 4:07:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US
> Carrier: UPS
> Service: 2ND DAY AIR
> Expected: 2/25/2009
> 
> I better stop watching the clock and get to work, otherwise this will drive me crazy.


Congrats CJ! When you have the time please go to Intro/Welcome Board and make an intro. You will receive a warm welcome!


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Mine was ordered even earlier. Right after Thanksgiving (2 days) and so far there is no notice of shipment or soon to be shipped or anything....
> 
> Feeling all alone
> 
> Sucks,
> EL


Oh Eric, I feel so bad for you.

Was it coming to your address or your friend who bought it for you as a gift?

L


----------



## kim

Is it possible to find out if UPS had a package for you if you don't have the tracking number?  Can you find track by address?  I looked at the UPS site but didn't find anything.

My obsession is now completely out of control.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Mine shipped this am!!!!!!!!
> 
> Previous K1 owner, ordered 2/9, 2 day shipping, estimated delivery 2/26 per Amazon (UPS tracking not updated yet). Hopefully it will be here Wednesday  Luckily my UPS man almost always shows up at the same time (4 pm, it's going to be a long day).


UPS shipping update: Expected delivery 2/25. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> Oh Eric, I feel so bad for you.
> 
> Was it coming to your address or your friend who bought it for you as a gift?
> 
> L


It is coming to my home address, and my frien checked her Amazon acct and as of 12:50 pm today no changes at all since it was ordered in Nov...

Think I will find some pills and take a nap for a couple of days...

Me feeling sorry for myself (pathetic).

;-)
EL


----------



## VMars

Don't worry, me too.


----------



## davem2bits

kim said:


> Is it possible to find out if UPS had a package for you if you don't have the tracking number? Can you find track by address? I looked at the UPS site but didn't find anything.
> 
> My obsession is now completely out of control.


Completely!! Go down to your local UPS store and make a scene until they find your K2. Or tape you to a post.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

No email for me yet either. Still shows shipping soon.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Avalon said:


> Ordered mine 1/27, before it was announced. Paid for overnight shipping (Prime), current K1 owner.
> 
> Got the email a few hours ago, Amazon tracking says it left Whitestown, IN at 5:37 this a.m.; UPS says billing info received at 9:04 a.m.
> 
> Amazon estimates delivery 2/25; UPS says Next Day Air and says expected delivery 2/24 (tomorrow). I'm in California - Bay Area.
> 
> I can't remember when I've been this silly and giddy about receiving a product!


I ordered on 2/21, 2nd day delivery, and got a notice that it "left seller facility" "Whitestown, IN US" at 8:30am today, 2/23. Using UPS's "2ND DAY AIR" Estimated delivery is 2/25 !


----------



## Leslie

That facility in Whitestone IN must be GINORMOUS!

L


----------



## Anita

Leslie said:


> That facility in Whitestone IN must be GINORMOUS!
> 
> L


Yeah, and very, very busy last weekend!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

kim said:


> Is it possible to find out if UPS had a package for you if you don't have the tracking number? Can you find track by address? I looked at the UPS site but didn't find anything...


It's not showing on your Amazon 'orders' site? Mine is showing after I go to
https://www.amazon.com/gp/css/history/view.html/ref=ya__57?ie=UTF8&orderFilter=wheres-my-stuff
and then click on the orange "Track your package" in the middle of the box...


----------



## Laurie

Laurie said:


> For those of you who've received shipping notices, what states are you in? Just wondering if that has anything to do with the mixed up order things appear to be going in. I'm in Massachusetts, ordered in December with free shipping then later upgraded to 2 day shipping. Still no notice of any kind. (I'm just releived I'll be getting it this week!!)
> Anyways - where are you from - what shipping method did you use - and have you gotten a shipping notice yet?


I started a new post for locations because I was hoping to get a better feel on where Kindles were going first - but my post got bumped into this thread and is lost in the midst of the chaos. Got a few replies, but not enough to form an idea on whether of not location mattered in the grand scheme of things. Oh well, guess I'll just sit back and wait. Hopefully I'll get a shipping notice at some point today.


----------



## pomlover2586

First off i purchased 1 day shipping and have not received my shipping notice.

All I can say is if they have now "officially released" today and they are advertising "get it tomorrow if you order within the next 4 hrs" I better be getting mine tomorrow 2/24................otherwise they WILL be refunding me my 1 day shipping!!


----------



## k_reader

Laurie, I'm in Connecticut and in the same boat as you. Ordered in December, 2 day shipping, no email, "shipping soon" etc....  Maybe all the east coast deliveries haven't been updated yet?
If anyone in the northeast has gotten a UPS confirm, what warehouse does it ship out of. Many times I've had stuff come Nashua NH, using amazon/ups.


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> That facility in Whitestone IN must be GINORMOUS!


No, the facility with the DTBs is GINORMOUS. The K2 facility is the size of a double wide trailer.


----------



## ELDogStar

k_reader said:


> Laurie, I'm in Connecticut and in the same boat as you. Ordered in December, 2 day shipping, no email, "shipping soon" etc.... Maybe all the east coast deliveries haven't been updated yet?
> If anyone in the northeast has gotten a UPS confirm, what warehouse does it ship out of. Many times I've had stuff come Nashua NH, using amazon/ups.


I have gotten most of my Amazon orders from NJ, PA and NH

I too am in CT with a long standing order with no updates either.

Maybe you are on to something?

EL


----------



## Gruntman

Laurie said:


> I started a new post for locations because I was hoping to get a better feel on where Kindles were going first - but my post got bumped into this thread and is lost in the midst of the chaos. Got a few replies, but not enough to form an idea on whether of not location mattered in the grand scheme of things. Oh well, guess I'll just sit back and wait. Hopefully I'll get a shipping notice at some point today.


Hi Laurie;

I'm in RI, ordered on Feb 9, next day, not a k1 owner. No email, status "shipping soon".

I hope that helps you with your data collection.(don't think amazon has anything against us New Englanders)


----------



## luvmy4brats

pomlover2586 said:


> First off i purchased 1 day shipping and have not received my shipping notice.
> 
> All I can say is if they have now "officially released" today and they are advertising "get it tomorrow if you order within the next 4 hrs" I better be getting mine tomorrow 2/24................otherwise they WILL be refunding me my 1 day shipping!!


I know how frustrated you are. Just remember, they can ship it pretty late and still get it to you tomorrow. Try not to get too upset until you know for sure where or not you'll have it tomorrow (like if the UPS man doesn't have it..poor guy)

It seems as if they're sending out shipping emails in batches..I haven't yet seen a method to their madness yet, but I'm sure they've got something going.


----------



## Leslie

I am in Maine and did get the shipping notice.

L


----------



## mbw

I am in Virginia. I ordered on 2/16 with prime one day shipping. No email yet. Still showing shipping soon


----------



## dfwillia

One thing I noticed when checking the Amazon shipping information is the following (taken right from Amazon).

"Note: To speed delivery, shippers may not location-scan all of their shipments.  When shipping volume is high, packages are processed in bulk, and the first time a package is scanned may be upon arrival at a regional hub near the destination, or even when the package is delivered. If you don't see any tracking data for your shipment, and the estimated delivery date has not yet passed, please do not be concerned."  


I know this is especially true for USPS...they don't give detailed tracking info like UPS. I have already gotten packages delivered that still showed the initial scan message... package was shipped and is in transit. Don't be dismayed folks if you don't see updated tracking info. These certainly were high volume shipments.


----------



## Thenuts454

pomlover2586 said:


> First off i purchased 1 day shipping and have not received my shipping notice.
> 
> All I can say is if they have now "officially released" today and they are advertising "get it tomorrow if you order within the next 4 hrs" I better be getting mine tomorrow 2/24................otherwise they WILL be refunding me my 1 day shipping!!


Worked last night and just got up from my nap to see that mine has shipped. Kids ordered for me in December and had 1 day shipping. Shows sent by UPS with delivery of the 25th so I will also be anxious to see if it arrives tomorrow as I too will request refund of the 1 day shipping costs. Still sooo excited to be finally getting my "Indulgence" and will be quickly finishing my last DTB today so I can be ready. It has been a very very long wait.


----------



## Gruntman

Leslie said:


> I am in Maine and did get the shipping notice.
> 
> L


See, I knew they didn't have anything against NE.


----------



## gwen10

No shipping confirmation for me yet, but Amazon CS assures me my K2 will ship today for delivery tomorrow.  Apparently has already been assigned to a distribution center, just hasn't been completely processed yet.  I want my tracking # so I will know for sure!


----------



## Laurie

dfwillia said:


> One thing I noticed when checking the Amazon shipping information is the following (taken right from Amazon).
> 
> "Note: To speed delivery, shippers may not location-scan all of their shipments. When shipping volume is high, packages are processed in bulk, and the first time a package is scanned may be upon arrival at a regional hub near the destination, or even when the package is delivered. If you don't see any tracking data for your shipment, and the estimated delivery date has not yet passed, please do not be concerned."
> 
> I know this is especially true for USPS...they don't give detailed tracking info like UPS. I have already gotten packages delivered that still showed the initial scan message... package was shipped and is in transit. Don't be dismayed folks if you don't see updated tracking info. These certainly were high volume shipments.


This is good news for those of us waiting for that elusive "Item Shipped" memo!!


----------



## DD

Status updated on UPS site. Will arrive 2/25!  Amazon tracking still has delivery estimate as 2/26.  I consider UPS more accurate.


----------



## davem2bits

DD said:


> Status updated on UPS site. Will arrive 2/25! Amazon tracking still has delivery estimate as 2/26. I consider UPS more accurate.


Definitely, until they lose your package!!


----------



## Gruntman

davem2bits said:


> Definitely, until they lose your package!!


My brother (a ups driver) assures me that they never, never lose packages. If your package fails to arrive, then you must live in the wrong house.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Got my shipping email this morning, and my Kindle will be here on Friday! That's the same day I get home from Virginia. Perfect!!


----------



## Gables Girl

Still no email on my K2, but now the cover and the additional power adapter show shipping soon too.   I'm hoping that is progress.


----------



## davem2bits

Gruntman said:


> then you must live in the wrong house.


I already knew that. What a dump.

I tried going around to other houses in the neighborhood, but everyone threw me out.

I'm stuck here until my precious arrives.


----------



## mbw

Just got my email that my K2 has shipped. UPS tracking shows delivery 2/24


----------



## floridonet

Gruntman said:


> My brother (a ups driver) assures me that they never, never lose packages. If your package fails to arrive, then you must live in the wrong house.


Good one! I suppose it depends on your perspective. I've had UPS "lose" a package because the driver dropped it off at the wrong address. But to UPS, they didn't technically lose the package because they knew exactly where it was. 

I'll try to be in the correct address for the delivery of the K2!


----------



## davem2bits

floridonet said:


> Good one! I suppose it depends on your perspective. I've had UPS "lose" a package because the driver dropped it off at the wrong address. But to UPS, they didn't technically lose the package because they knew exactly where it was.
> 
> I'll try to be in the correct address for the delivery of the K2!


I'm going to stand out on the curb all day. If I see or hear the UPS truck, I'll beat feet after it to make sure my precious doesn't get misdelivered.

I know!!! I'll just go down to the UPS depot in the morning and wait for my driver to drive out; flag him down, and have my precious. Flag him down with a bottle of Crown Royal, of course. Gosh, I hope I don't get run over.

If I had been thinking ahead, I could have preordered a bottle of Crown Royal. Signed for it when it arrived. Opened the box and given it to the driver. Then I wouldn't have to stand outside sucking diesel exhaust.


----------



## k_reader

Connecticut is the bomb.  Looks like a frozen tundra, hasn't seen 40 degrees in months, the Highest taxes in the country AND STILL NO AMAZON UPDATE.  "shipping soon"!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need a drink. 

Harvey, your "perfect" is extremely annoying right now.


----------



## noblesrus

Received my e-mail at 7:46 am California time. Shipping overnight by UPS. Left Whitestown, IN at 5:37 am.


----------



## knit4keeps

My K2 is in Lexington, KY -- usually when it ships from there it's a quick turnaround to Nashville, TN -- I hope to see it tomorrow! I have next day delivery.


----------



## VMars

Nothing yet.


----------



## BruceS

I finally received my e-mail notification at 2:48 PM EST. The amazon site says that it was shipped at 11:17 AM, so there does seem to be a delay between shipment, the sending of the e-mail notification, and the updating of the order status on amazon.

This is being shipped via UPS and I ordered overnight delivery. Amazon's order status still says it will be delivered on the 25th, but since UPS shows it as NEXT DAY AIR SAVER, I hope it will arrive tomorrow.

At least I am now retired so I won't have to take a day or two off from work to wait for it to arrive and then explore it after it does arrive.


----------



## mwvickers

BruceS said:


> At least I am now retired so I won't have to take a day or two off from work to wait for it to arrive and then explore it after it does arrive.


The way you word that, it sounds as if you retired just so you could receive and use your new Kindle. 

Don't give anyone any ideas; many here on the board might just do that. LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Looks like another batch of emails is going out...


----------



## davem2bits

BruceS said:


> At least I am now retired so I won't have to take a day or two off from work to wait for it to arrive and then explore it after it does arrive.





mwvickers said:


> The way you word that, it sounds as if you retired just so you could receive and use your new Kindle.
> 
> Don't give anyone any ideas; many here on the board might just do that. LOL


Especially me!! Can me and my K2 live at your house until my social security kicks in?


----------



## Abby

VMars said:


> Nothing yet.


Me either!


----------



## luvmy4brats

My cover shipped..Didn't get an email, but it's updated on Amazon.


----------



## BruceS

davem2bits said:


> Especially me!! Can me and my K2 live at your house until my social security kicks in?


Only if you supply the Crown Royal.


----------



## k_reader

Still shipping soon.  my computer is going to explode.  I'm not going to post to this thread again untill my status changes. (I'm sure you will all be happy).  I need to stop whining.

What bothers me is the no serial number thing.  I get it that maybe the UPS stuff won't post till the first scan, but UPS won't be adding in the serial number.  UGH.


----------



## Cuechick

Mine will be here Wednesday! *"In transit- On time!"* Yeah!!


----------



## Gruntman

BruceS said:


> Only if you supply the Crown Royal.


Wait, free room and board, just for bringing the Crown Royal? I'm in.


----------



## sarge41

Got my e-mail this morning around 7:15am. Kindle shipped over night by ups and they sent tracking number. I got 1 day shipping and hope to have by tomorrow.


----------



## Stephanie924

pomlover2586 said:


> First off i purchased 1 day shipping and have not received my shipping notice.
> 
> All I can say is if they have now "officially released" today and they are advertising "get it tomorrow if you order within the next 4 hrs" I better be getting mine tomorrow 2/24................otherwise they WILL be refunding me my 1 day shipping!!


Me too! I ordered something else on Amazon this morning and I already have my "shipped" e-mail but no, not for my K2! Darnit!


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

I got it this morning and i have one day shipping so it should be here tomorrow


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats to Octochick, Harvey, Trekker, Sarge and all others who received their shipping email and posted while I was seeing patients...for a change.   

I think there will be shipping notices going out all night and tomorrow.


----------



## Gables Girl

This sucks, I just got the notice my extra power adapter has shipped.  Great I'll have a power supply for a Kindle I don't have.....


----------



## davem2bits

BruceS said:


> Only if you supply the Crown Royal.


Hey, I'll be the one with no job or money!!?? Where do you hide your change?


----------



## Avalon

I was excited this a.m. to receive an email that my K2 had "shipped."  

But this whole day has gone by (it's 4 pm in Indiana, where my K2 is), and UPS tracking still says "Billing Info Received" - which means that Amazon has labeled my new Kindle but hasn't actually sent it to UPS.  I guess "shipped" means something different to me than it does to Amazon.

Although I ordered in January, paid for Overnight (Prime) shipping, and am a K1 owner, I've pretty much given up on receiving my K2 tomorrow.

I will, however, be delighted to hear reports from those who do receive theirs!  Hope you will share your impressions early, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## davem2bits

Gruntman said:


> Wait, free room and board, just for bringing the Crown Royal? I'm in.


I get the top bunk!! Not like I'll ever get up there with Crown Royal involved?

Just want to keep my K2 dry, in case of a flood.


----------



## Latjoe

My  "shipped" email arrived before I got up this morning (I'm in California).    I ordered it on Feb. 11, with free shipping, but on Feb 20 I changed it to standard shipping, thinking they would ship the Free Shipping people last.    A couple of hours after I made the change, my order status changed from Not Yet Shipped to Shipping Soon.  Amazon says it will be here Feb 27, UPS says 3 days which is Feb 26.  Lovely!  If I didn't have my K1,  I would be climbing the walls waiting.  My UPS guy often doesn't get to my neighborhood till  6 pm, once it was 7:30 pm!  

Kathie


----------



## fishbaby

JUST got my e-mail re: shipping too. I'm in Los Angeles, CA if it helps anyone!


----------



## Abby

I just got a shipping notice for the K2 cover I decided to order from Amazon last night to hold me over until my m-edge arrives.  Great I'll have a cover but nothing to put in it!


----------



## ElLector

It's shipping!  It's finally shipping!  What's better is that it's shipping FEDEX, my job is right across the street from it.


----------



## CryptoMac

I just received a "You Amazon.com order has shipped" email.  Opened it up as quick as I could and was a bit disappointed.  It was for the K2 cover I ordered days after the K2 and without 1 day shipping.  Still nothing on the K2....miserable.


----------



## cheshirenc

I still don't have a shipping email or status changed from shipping soon.  Kindle 2 page still says to order within the next two hrs to get it tomorrow.  DH called amazon to find out what the deal was and if we needed to cancel and re-order to get it tomorrow.  They looked it up, said they didn't know why mine had not shipped yet.  They advised if I did not receive it tomorrow then to call back tomorrow and get refunded on the 1 day shipping and I "should" have it no later than Wednesday.

I'm sure DH is hoping he'll get his 1 day shipping refunded.


----------



## kim

I'm feeling so dejected  

Still "Shipping Soon"

I'm a very unhappy Prime, next-day, K1, supposedly in the front of the line, person.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kim said:


> I'm feeling so dejected
> 
> Still "Shipping Soon"
> 
> I'm a very unhappy Prime, next-day, K1, supposedly in the front of the line, person.


But you just made your 500th post.

Congratulaions on that!


----------



## kim

luvmy4brats said:


> But you just made your 500th post.
> 
> Congratulaions on that!


Wooo Hooo! I'm a Jane Austen. I'm so preoccupied with my pending Kindle-lateness that I didn't even notice.

Thanks, Luv.


----------



## dcom

Since I will be a new Kindle owner, I figured I'd join here, so hi. 

My wife has had a K1 since November but ordered the K2 on 2/9. I ordered the K1 on 1/12 so it got upgraded. Both have shipped, hers is coming by USPS, mine by UPS (both via the free shipping option) and right now, mine is in Indianapolis, scheduled to arrive 2/25. Since USPS tracking is rather lacking in detail, we're guessing hers will get here on 2/25 as well.


----------



## knit4keeps

Although the Amazon site still shows delivery on 2/25 -- the UPS site is showing delivery TOMORROW!!! And UPS delivers to my office by 8am so ... I'm excited!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

dcom said:


> Since I will be a new Kindle owner, I figured I'd join here, so hi.
> 
> My wife has had a K1 since November but ordered the K2 on 2/9. I ordered the K1 on 1/12 so it got upgraded. Both have shipped, hers is coming by USPS, mine by UPS (both via the free shipping option) and right now, mine is in Indianapolis, scheduled to arrive 2/25. Since USPS tracking is rather lacking in detail, we're guessing hers will get here on 2/25 as well.


Welcome dcom! When you have time please go to the *Intro/Welcome Board * and make an intro. Glad you are here.


----------



## k_reader

I am beside myself that my status is still "Shipping Soon".  I'm going to call amazon to find out whats up.    I ordered 12/27 and have 2 day shipping with prime.  I know, I know, that means even if they shipped them out today, I should only get it 2/25.  It just infurates me that they've had us waiting for months and I can order TODAY with overnight and get it tomorrow.

I hope when I do get my message, that its already on its way....but no serial number, so I don't think so.


----------



## ELDogStar

All I can figure is that Jeff as something against me personally.

Eric


----------



## k_reader

Maybe he has something against Connecticut people.  I feel like a dork calling, all they are going to say is "2 day shipping, will ship soon". Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah


----------



## dflachbart

k_reader said:


> Maybe he has something against Connecticut people. I feel like a dork calling, all they are going to say is "2 day shipping, will ship soon". Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah


You might be right...

Dirk (desperately waiting in CT...)


----------



## khamilton611

Finally!  Received the shipping email...I live in AZ, and it's coming all the way from Kentucky.  I know they have a distribution center here in Phoenix somewhere!  Anyway, it's not on UPS yet...so I'm anxiously waiting to see what they say the arrival date will be!


----------



## gir

Yeah, I'm starting to get a little angry and I know how ridiculous it is. It is 3pm Pacific, and I have no shipping e-mail yet. I live in CA, ordered 2/9/09 with 1-day shipping. As it turns out, I may have to be out of town on Wednesday for a funeral, so I'm really anxious for it to arrive early like EVERYONE ELSE. GRRRRR.


----------



## k_reader

I  just spoke to Amazon CS.  I got the BLAH BLAH BLAH speal I was expecting.  I told her very nicely that I could go on Amazon RIGHT now and order a kindle and get it by tomorrow... so why wasn't MY kindle, thats been backordered for 2 months, hasn't been shipped out yet. She said blah blah offcial release tomrrow, delivery estimate Feb 26 (THURSDAY) since i'm 2 day ship.

Amazon has really handled us backorder people really badly.  They dinked us around with the K1, now this.  I mean come on... they should have shipped the K1 people and the backorder people first...  I just need to be patient, but I'm not.


----------



## rho

gir said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to get a little angry and I know how ridiculous it is. It is 3pm Pacific, and I have no shipping e-mail yet. I live in CA, ordered 2/9/09 with 1-day shipping. As it turns out, I may have to be out of town on Wednesday for a funeral, so I'm really anxious for it to arrive early like EVERYONE ELSE. GRRRRR.


I ordered on 2/9 also and I still don't have the email either but it says shipping soon est. delivery date 2/25 -- which is when I actually want it to get here - hubby won't be here to tell me "You don't need that" on Wed. hehehe -- like I've said before - with his guns that come in for competitive shooting and the shoots he goes to he doesn't have a leg to stand on but I just don't want to hear it and get po'd when he goes to 8-10 shoots this summer that each cost 3x the amount that my one little Kindle does


----------



## Atunah

I really think a lot more of you will be updated soon. I just think the systems are a bit behind. I just looked on Amazon and it told me if I ordered a Kindle today in the next 4 minutes one day shipping, I would get it tomorrow. It is 5:30 pm here now. 

So that's how late they still put new orders in the system. My replacement Kindle I got last week was shipped next day and I didn't see any update on UPS until way into the night, it still got here as they said it would.


----------



## Seamonkey

My notice email apparently arrived just after 1:30 pm pacific time today.

My shipper is Fedex and it still says it will arrive on the 25th.

I'm in California, ordered on the 9th with K1 owner priority and have one day shipping.

On the Amazon site it also says 02/25 delivery, shipped 02/23 via FedEx

Tracking tells me that it left Whitestown, IN US (uh, that's 2000 miles away) as 01:23:38 PM
"Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit".    I'd like to hear that the transit is ON a FedEx plane.


----------



## LSbookend

via UPS (estimated delivery date: February 25,2009)

Got email this morning sometime. (2-23)

See signature for additional info


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

There is another thread... *Now They Tell Us*, it is a press release about Kindles shipping one day early and arriving on your doorstep a day early. I can't get the link to work but it is in Let's Talk Kindle.


----------



## floridonet

Mine is shipping from IN!! K2, come on down!!



> Date	Time	Location	Event Details
> February 23, 2009	12:40:14 AM	Whitestown IN US	Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## floridonet

It sure is a press release:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Amazon-ships-Kindle-2-a-day-apf-14444752.html


----------



## VMars

I got my email!   Except mine is shipping FedEx and I tried to track it and they don't have anything on that number yet.   Oh well, at least it's on its way!


----------



## Seamonkey

You know, I just hate it that all media about K2 have totally parroted that it has so much more capacity, totally ignoring that the K1 has the SD card slot which gives it infinitely more capacity.  Oh well..


----------



## floridonet

Seamonkey said:


> On the Amazon site it also says 02/25 delivery, shipped 02/23 via FedEx
> 
> Tracking tells me that it left Whitestown, IN US (uh, that's 2000 miles away) as 01:23:38 PM
> "Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit". I'd like to hear that the transit is ON a FedEx plane.


Here's something interesting though. I checked w/ FedEx and the tracking number doesn't show up on their system yet. Curious because Amazon simply has an API into the FedEx tracking system....

<conspiracytheory>Perhaps Amazon simply fabricated the shipping information to appease us whiny customers!!</conspiracytheory>


----------



## k_reader

Finally, Finally at 6:33 pm I got my email and welcome email from Amazon.  It has shipped: this is the status on the amazon website:

February 23, 2009 03:08:08 PM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

This is the status from UPS:
Status: SHIPPED 
Last Scan: 2/23/2009 6:38:00 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED US  US 
Carrier: UPS 
Service: GROUND 
Expected: 2/25/2009 

So, I won't get it tomorrow, but hopefully Wednesday. I order 12/27, 2 day shipping, live in Connecticut.  I have finally calmed down and am going to be trolling the UPS site constantly now.

I already changed my vote at the top of this thread!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The *Yes's* are increasing and the *No's* are decreasing. That is a good sign!  It has been a constant increase in Yes all day and will continue through the night.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Not an increase to yes for me. Not yet anyway. No email. Still "shipping soon".


----------



## bayou

I got my hopes up with some on the board getting shipping emails today! 

Dang. Still no shipping email and I ordered back in November with overnight shipping!  It still says I'll get it on Wednesday though.

As long as I get Phoebe sometime this week I'm happy.


----------



## Seamonkey

My number isn't getting a hit in the FedEx system so maybe it has just "shipped" from Amazon in Indiana but hasn't even been checked in by FedEx yet.


----------



## davem2bits

Seamonkey said:


> You know, I just hate it that all media about K2 have totally parroted that it has so much more capacity, totally ignoring that the K1 has the SD card slot which gives it infinitely more capacity. Oh well..


You hand a media guy a free K2 and he type anything you want!!! Heck, you hand him a free coke and he will type anything you want!!

Integrity went out of that profession along time ago.


----------



## Anita

My Kindle arrived in my town.....a few miles from my house in fact....about 5 minutes ago! 

No I'm not obsessively checking the UPS tracker or anything like that....


----------



## chiffchaff

Mine "left the seller's facility and is in transit" via FedEx as of 12:08pm today.  I took 2nd day delivery, but the estimated delivery date is still shown as 2/26 on Amazon... 

then I checked FedEx, and they show that they've received shipping info but haven't picked it up yet.  Even so, the FedEx estimated arrival is 2/25 by 4:30pm!  

(I keep telling myself tomorrow is out of the question but I know I'll be scanning the porch as I drive up after work)


----------



## sandypeach

Mine shipped UPS (Super Saver) from Campbellsville, KY around 3:45 this afternoon.  I only live about 3 hours from there, but I imagine it will go right by my house to Atlanta and then back up to Dalton before getting on a van for delivery.

Edit:  Correction, it is shipped USPS, not UPS.


----------



## Abby

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Not an increase to yes for me. Not yet anyway. No email. Still "shipping soon".


Same here...sigh


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom

Yes, I ordered on the 9th with free two day Prime shipping, Amazon says the 26th, UPS says the 25th. It arrived today in Indianapolis. Now it just needs to join me in GA.


----------



## davem2bits

Anita said:


> My Kindle arrived in my town.....a few miles from my house in fact....about 5 minutes ago!
> 
> No I'm not obsessively checking the UPS tracker or anything like that....


Do you need a boost over the fence?


----------



## dflachbart

Anyone who is still waiting on the shipment email - did your credit cards get charged ? I just checked mine and it hasn't been charged yet... I would think that if everything has shipped and Amazon has just fallen behind sending out the notifications, they would have charged the card at least. That doesn't look right....  I'm going postal if it doesn't ship out today !


----------



## jmeaders

Shipped - 1-day

Alas, I'm away on business and won't get to see it until Friday.


----------



## Anita

davem2bits said:


> Do you need a boost over the fence?


LOL!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

dflachbart said:


> Anyone who is still waiting on the shipment email - did your credit cards get charged ? I just checked mine and it hasn't been charged yet... I would think that if everything has shipped and Amazon has just fallen behind sending out the notifications, they would have charged the card at least. That doesn't look right.... I'm going postal if it doesn't ship out today !


I used GCs, so there will be no charge on my credit card. Still no email. I am stuck at "shipping soon".


----------



## Abby

dflachbart said:


> Anyone who is still waiting on the shipment email - did your credit cards get charged ? I just checked mine and it hasn't been charged yet... I would think that if everything has shipped and Amazon has just fallen behind sending out the notifications, they would have charged the card at least. That doesn't look right.... I'm going postal if it doesn't ship out today !


My credit card has a pending charge for both the K2 ordered 2/6 and not yet shipped and for the cover ordered 2/22 and shipped.


----------



## Elijsha

mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Geemont

I got a shipping notice for my Amazon leather case. It is coming from KY of all the odd places. No notice on the K2, but my debit card has been charged, so I know it must be on the way. I used free shipping, so it might be a few days.

My biggest quandray is whether or not I'll have time to finish my DTV of _Drood_ before it arrives.


----------



## dixielogs

kim said:


> I'm feeling so dejected
> 
> Still "Shipping Soon"
> 
> I'm a very unhappy Prime, next-day, K1, supposedly in the front of the line, person.


I am in exactly the same boat!


----------



## Gables Girl

dixielogs said:


> I am in exactly the same boat!


I got my email, but it is showing delivery on 2/25 not tomorrow. I'm an unhappy Prime, K1 owner, paid for overnight if I don't get it tomorrow.


----------



## Anne

Gables Girl said:


> I got my email, but it is showing delivery on 2/25 not tomorrow. I'm an unhappy Prime, K1 owner, paid for overnight if I don't get it tomorrow.


You need to take your tracking number and check it on the UPS site. Here mind still says Del 2/25. When I checked it on the UPS it says Del 2/24


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Gables Girl said:


> I got my email, but it is showing delivery on 2/25 not tomorrow. I'm an unhappy Prime, K1 owner, paid for overnight if I don't get it tomorrow.


At least you got an email. There are some of us who are still about to crash their email server by repeatedly clicking on the check for new mail button...lol! So far, nothing.


----------



## Laurie

Left for the gym today at about 5:10 - still with no notice of shipping. Checked again when I got home about 6:45 and my order was gone. Looked for orders within the last 6 months and there it was - with a tracking number!! Mine's coming from Kentucky by UPS. Amazon shows estimated ship date of 2/26 but UPS shows 2/25. I'm so excited!! The rest of you will probably have your shipping notice by sometime tonight or in the morning. Looks like they're trying hard to get 'em all out there.


----------



## Chris

Ok!!!! Woo Hoo!!! Finally...  I got a shipping notification at 6:51pm PST today.

Here's the scoop...  Previous owner of K1.  Ordered on Feb 9th next day air with Amazon Cover.  Scheduled to arrive tomorrow Feb 24th.

My 2.5 week Kindleless run will end tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss!!!!

Chris


----------



## Gables Girl

Anne said:


> You need to take your tracking number and check it on the UPS site. Here mind still says Del 2/25. When I checked it on the UPS it says Del 2/24


Mine isn't ups it says FedEx and FedEx says they can't find the number.  My K1 I think is happy because it makes him more special.


----------



## Anne

Gables Girl said:


> Mine isn't ups it says FedEx and FedEx says they can't find the number.  My K1 I think is happy because it makes him more special.


Don't worry check Fed Ex again in the morning.


----------



## Abby

I JUST got my shipping notice! Finally! Its so new its not even showing in the UPS system yet.


----------



## Stephanie924

Doing the happy dance.  I got my shipping notice just minutes ago, finally.  I was not productive at work at all today and definitely won't be productive tomorrow!


----------



## gwen10

slh92462 said:


> Doing the happy dance. I got my shipping notice just minutes ago, finally. I was not productive at work at all today and definitely won't be productive tomorrow!


Ditto here!


----------



## kim

Finally *Shipped*! I was starting to get worried. (ok, I started getting worried around noon)

It's not in the UPS system yet, but it's coming from Campbellsville KY. It's 818 miles away.

I'm Prime, next-day, K1 owner - it better make it here tomorrow.


----------



## John Steinbeck

Just got my shipped email, expected the 25th via UPS, ordered 1 day shipping.


----------



## Gables Girl

Anyone else here being shipped by FedEx?  Everyone seems to be UPS.


----------



## dflachbart

gwen10 said:


> Ditto here!


Finally for me too !!!   
Got the shipping email 10:13 p.m. EST. Left the warehouse at 6:52 p.m., so I hope it'll get here tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

GG, I've seen a couple FedEx, but not very many. Most are UPS...


----------



## Gables Girl

luvmy4brats said:


> GG, I've seen a couple FedEx, but not very many. Most are UPS...


Wonder how they decided who got FedEx and who got UPS.


----------



## rikkileigh

I ordered my Kindle Jan 8. Received an email today welcoming me AND another email with my UPS tracking number. Paid for 2 day shipping and since it went in to their system this evening, the 2 days start tomorrow, Tuesday. I expect it by Thursday. UPS as of this evening, (Mon) has only received the info. Even though until today my order had an estimated dat of March 6-14, all of this has transpired. Ooooooooooo, I'm sittting by the door on Thursday!! Good luck all. Dianne


----------



## pomlover2586

IT SHIPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From kentucky at 6:34 pm......est delivery 2/25...............i hope it comes tomorrow!


----------



## Angela

Chris said:


> Ok!!!! Woo Hoo!!! Finally... I got a shipping notification at 6:51pm PST today.
> 
> Here's the scoop... Previous owner of K1. Ordered on Feb 9th next day air with Amazon Cover. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow Feb 24th.
> 
> My 2.5 week Kindleless run will end tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss!!!!
> 
> Chris


Congrats Chris!!! I am sooooo excited for you!!  My daughter's K2 shipped as well. Her hubby went with the free shipping so delivery is not until March 2nd, but that is a week earlier than she expected. Original shipped date was March2. I'm so glad you won't be kindleless anymore!! Enjoy! 

Angela


----------



## k_reader

Everyone, don't forget to vote at the top of the poll and to change your vote when you get your notice.  I really hope everyone gets their notices soon....  Its been a stressful day with all this checking!  I'm glad I finally got mine.....2 month backorder, prime 2 day ship.  I've got UPS, expected delivery on UPS 2/25.  I'm crossing my fingers for tomorrow, but doubtful.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I still think that the majority of the people who ordered Next-Day will have it tomorrow. That's my prediction anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh! Look at the poll results...We're over 80% shipped!!!


----------



## ripal

YEAH!!!! I got my email at 7:02 PM PST that my order have been shipped!!!! By now, I wasn't counting on it anymore! I actually get my Kindle on Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## Roos Mom

O.K. Here is my update.  Ordered 12/25/08 next day delivery UPS since can't del to PO Box.  Late this afternoon got notice item shipped and FEDEX tracking number.  I asked for UPS they changed it to FEDEX.  It should be here before noon tomorrow which is 2/24/09.  Good luck to all who are waiting for there K2 to arrive.   Deep breathing also helps.


----------



## Lynn

I got my shipping notice about 10 minutes ago- it is coming UPS next day air so maybe tomorrow. UPS site shows they got it about 6:30pm, I just didn't get my notice until 10:30pm EST

Lynn L


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Finally got my shipped email. I ordered on 2/9. It is shipping via UPS Next Day Air Saver. No info on the UPS site yet. Not sure if it went out early enough for me to get it tomorrow, but I will definitely have it Wednesday.


----------



## rho

just got my notice - UPS next day - UPS shows billing received only and expected delivery Wed 2/25 -- so tomorrow all day I will be refreshing my UPS site to make sure it is heading my way


----------



## Elijsha

COLUMBUS,
OH,  US 02/23/2009 10:05 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 

 so noon 1pm'ish, it'll be here!


----------



## Shizu

I just got mine too. Shipped with UPS Next Day Air Saver from Campbellsville, KY to CA.


----------



## Gruntman

Ok, I know a lot of you are soaking up every available scrap of info, so here it is.

order date-Feb 9
Delivery method-next day
non-K1 owner
Email-10:10pm  EST (status shipped)
actual status of package- left KY 6:50pm EST  (can't actually remember exact time, but it was around there)
est del-2/25

edit (I for got to say, I'm in RI)


----------



## kim

Now that we got through that last round of shipping.  Is there anybody who is still in the "Shipping Soon" status?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yeah to all that recently got shipping notices. I think we need some margaritas to celebrate!

Anybody still waiting?

We're almost to 85%


----------



## madaise

Mine shipped very early this morning (Feb 23).  My account was charged Friday night/Saturday morning.  I received the shipped email and a the Welcome to Kindle email (telling me all the stuff I already knew, thanks to kindle forums and yahoogroups!).

I paid for next day... I still have an est delivery for Feb 25, and since my kindle is sitting still at a UPS in Columbus (one hour away from me) I will really be quite whiny and crabby tomorrow if I don't get it in the one day I paid for... I'm preparing to crab to Amazon if this ends up being the case.  Not that a few bucks matters... I just want my kindle now.


----------



## davem2bits

Gruntman said:


> Ok, I know a lot of you are soaking up every available scrap of info, so here it is.
> 
> order date-Feb 9
> Delivery method-next day
> non-K1 owner
> Email-10:10pm EST (status shipped)
> actual status of package- left KY 6:50pm EST (can't actually remember exact time, but it was around there)
> est del-2/25
> 
> edit (I for got to say, I'm in RI)


Is that from UPS.COM or Amazon? If Amazon, cut your tracking number and paste it at UPS.COM. You should get a different delivery date there. Don't want you to miss anything.


----------



## Gruntman

nope same

Hasn't finished hitting system for ups.


----------



## J3ffro

No info in the system, but I recieved the email a few hours ago, 2nd day shipping, I pre-ordered on the 17.


----------



## happypuppy007

Ordered on the 19th and just got my ITS SHIPPED email!  I did the super saver shipping, i just couldnt' justify anymore money right now so it should be here on March 2...but I'm hoping earlier!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Woohoo!  UPS finally has my K.  Tracking shows:

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 02/24/2009. 

I'll be on Kindle-watch all day tomorrow....


----------



## rho

My Kindle just got on the plane at 12:43am and will arrive in NY in about 2.5 hours or so - will be in the local UPS site early enough to make the trip out to me tomorrow - I was originally expecting it Wed until it made the plane tonight - so keep checking the UPS site.  I think I am the only one disappointed to get it tomorrow - with my luck it will come early in tthe morning too   hmmmm what can I send hubby out to do all day long ......


----------



## Avalon

OK, finally an update on my sedentary little Kindle.  After having her shipping label applied at 5:00 this morning, she didn't make it to the UPS drop-off until after midnight tonight - a whole long day of sitting around a warehouse in scenic Whitestown, IN.

Anyway, after about 20 hours of nothing, she has now made it to Louisville, KY.  Nice for her, but nowhere near CA.

Ah well, they promised Wednesday and I will likely get her then, so can't really complain.

Will look forward to hearing the (virtual) squeals of excitement when others receive theirs tomorrow!


----------



## dreamer333

Avalon said:


> OK, finally an update on my sedentary little Kindle. After having her shipping label applied at 5:00 this morning, she didn't make it to the UPS drop-off until after midnight tonight - a whole long day of sitting around a warehouse in scenic Whitestown, IN.
> 
> Anyway, after about 20 hours of nothing, she has now made it to Louisville, KY. Nice for her, but nowhere near CA.


Maybe our 2 Ks are keeping each other company!  Mine is also coming to CA and is currently waiting in Louisville since 12:40 PM EST. They've only moved 136 miles in that 20 hours!!! If the plane leaves soon, they could still get here in time to go out for delivery tomorrow! Anyway, that's what I'm hoping. The tracking still says it will be delivered on the 24th; let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Seamonkey

Just be happy you didn't get FedEx.  I don't even know if they GOT the package.


----------



## ELDogStar

Still nothing.

EL


----------



## BruceS

The percentage who have received the e-mail has hardly gone up since I signed off last night around midnight.

What has everyone been doing, sleeping?  

Mine sure took a long time to get on the plane as well. I received the e-mail around 11:40 AM yesterday and the plane finally lifted off at 3:59 AM this morning. Almost as long waiting at the airport as I get when I try to fly myself.  

It looks like there is no chance of it being in Albany NY in time for it to be delivered this morning. 

I just hope it makes it here in time for me to receive it sometime this afternoon.

Time to go back to sleep.


Update: It has now landed at Windsor Locks CT.  UPS seems to be using a really efficient shipping method. Left from Whitestown IN at 11:30 AM, got on the plane in Louisville KY at 3:59 AM. I should have remembered this. The last time I ordered something for overnight service from PC Connection in Maine, it took 2 days to get here, while everytime I ordered something from them with ground shipping it was here the next day.


----------



## ladyknight33

I just tracked my shipment. As of 5:58 am, it is is Orlando an hour west of me OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!! I wonder how long it will take for either my cover or my Kindle to arrive. They are going to different locations. The cover to my home and Ladybug to my office (even though it is frowned upon to receive personal deliveries) but I did not want her sitting on the porch waiting until I got home. 

Okay time to get ready to go to work.


----------



## trixiedog

I'm in Texas and my Kindle is coming from Kentucky.....UPS website shows out for Delivery today!
I'm like everyone else, can't wait to get that package opened!  I was reading a book when I sold my sister my Kindle 1 and I have been Kindleless since Saturday and am looking forward to seeing how my book ends!  And play with my new toy.....now if I just had my cover from Oberon and my decal....oh well all good things in time I suppose, I am just not good at waiting!!!


----------



## Leslie

6:05 am and my Kindle is in Manchester, NH. I don't know how they get from Manchester to Maine. Drive all the way? It's about 90 miles. My UPS guy usually arrives between 10 and 11 so I'll be curious to see if he is there this morning, with a package for me.

L


----------



## chocochibi

My Kindle has arrived in Little Rock, it only took 18 minutes from KY, so they must have flown, yours may be doing that too Leslie.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well, despite getting a shipping notice yesterday morning, Bella actually didn't go anywhere until around 2 AM. She's now here in Maryland about 2 hours away. Still showing today as the delivery date.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, it only hung around in Manchester for 24 minutes:

Scan History:

2/24/2009 6:30:00 AM IN TRANSIT TO SO. PORTLAND, ME US
2/24/2009 6:29:00 AM DEPARTURE SCAN MANCHESTER, NH US
2/24/2009 6:05:00 AM ARRIVAL SCAN MANCHESTER, NH US
2/24/2009 3:59:00 AM DEPARTURE SCAN LOUISVILLE, KY US
2/24/2009 12:40:00 AM ORIGIN SCAN LOUISVILLE, KY US
2/23/2009 9:04:00 AM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  US


----------



## kevin63

Mine is finally out on the truck for delivery!  I'm so ready........ it's gonna be a long morning.  They usually don't deliver till afternoon.  We'll see.


Package Progress  
Location  Date  Local Time  Description  
EARTH CITY,
MO,  US  02/24/2009  5:23 A.M.  OUT FOR DELIVERY  
02/24/2009  3:15 A.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
INDIANAPOLIS,
IN,  US  02/23/2009  11:28 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
02/23/2009  10:38 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
02/23/2009  10:14 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
02/23/2009  7:21 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
02/23/2009  6:55 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
02/23/2009  3:19 P.M.  ORIGIN SCAN  
US  02/22/2009  2:05 A.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  


Tracking results provided by UPS:  02/24/2009 6:42 A.M.  ET


----------



## Seamonkey

After Fed Ex kept telling me they didn't have any info, then the site wouldn't work for awhile, for me. Just started over and yay.. they recogized my tracking number AND OMG.. now it is saying delivery 02/24.. departed Indianapolis Fed Ex location at 5:46am (Indy must be on Eastern time since it is only 3:39am here on the West Coast now -- ah I see they have an option to use destination times and indeed it left almost an hour ago). So it left there and delivery is estimated Feb 24 by 3 pm!!!

Guess there won't be more to tell until the plane lands, presumably at LAX, and then be trucked to Orange County and then out for delivery!!

So once I get up and back online tomorrow, I'll be excited for those with earlier deliveries and maybe I'll leave the front door ajar with the screen locked so I can hear the FedEx person arrive.

ETA: make that today when I get up, since it is almost 5am and I'm still up.

<happydance>


----------



## Seamonkey

So.. it is almost 7am on the east coast.. wondering who will get the first delivery??


----------



## luvmy4brats

I won't get mine until at least noon. I have new Internet being installed today -yeah- and can't go pick up my package until after he's gone.


----------



## ELDogStar

Seamonkey said:


> So.. it is almost 7am on the east coast.. wondering who will get the first delivery??


It *can't* be me...

I'm gone,
Eric


----------



## BK

All of you with Kindles shipping via UPS ought to feel so fortunate!  As of Tuesday morning, my worthless USPS "tracking" number has still not even shown up in the Post Office's lame system, even though the number was assigned to the package on Sunday.

I still can't believe that Amazon would put something that costs $359 in the U.S. Mail!   That is just NUTS.  If I had had ANY idea they would MAIL this, I'd never have selected the free shipping option.  All my other high-value packages from Amazon have been delivered via UPS, and I always take free shipping, so I wasn't forewarned.


----------



## r0b0d0c

Although I've only had my Kindle for a few days, and decided to buy it RATHER than Kindle 2 (because of the SD card expandibility and swappable batteries) ..... I gotta say, I'm a bit jealous of all of you lucky souls who'll be opening your Amazon boxes later today with your new Kindle 2s!!! 

To get over feeling a bit "blue" over this, I just downloaded 3 more Kindle books ... doing a bit better now!  

Have a great today, all!!!


----------



## Leslie

I was just in the shower, thinking about all this shipping hoopla and it suddenly hit me that to pass the time, we all should have been watching the movie *Castaway* with Tom Hanks. Remember that one? Where he is a Fedex exec? There's the scene at the beginning of the movie where he is sorting boxes and he shouts, "We're doing the sort in Red Square!"

I always like to try to find movies that are appropriate to a given situation.  

L


----------



## kevin63

BK said:


> All of you with Kindles shipping via UPS ought to feel so fortunate! As of Tuesday morning, my worthless USPS "tracking" number has still not even shown up in the Post Office's lame system, even though the number was assigned to the package on Sunday.
> 
> I still can't believe that Amazon would put something that costs $359 in the U.S. Mail! That is just NUTS. If I had had ANY idea they would MAIL this, I'd never have selected the free shipping option. All my other high-value packages from Amazon have been delivered via UPS, and I always take free shipping, so I wasn't forewarned.


I've used that tracking system on USPS before. They really don't update it very often. I've had it delivered before and the tracking system doesn't show it. So you may get it sooner than it looks on the tracking system. Hang in there.


----------



## BookBinder

YIIIIPPPPPEEEEE

I'm shipped - 2 DAY SHIPPING  -  UPS

I'm e-mailed - 2-23-09

I'm serial numbered

and I'm tracking.......I'm soooooo excited........YEAHHHHHH


----------



## Harmakhet

So mine was "shipped" from IN at 5 am yesterday.

No updates at all the rest of the day.  Checked it this morning and it had arrived at Kentucky at 1 am...but then didn't even leave until 6:30 or so.  Now Kentucky is far from VA but it was sent next day air...and UPS still says it'll be here today...when 6pm?

I was a bit miffed when I saw that this morning.  If it doesn't show up today we'll definitely be getting our overnight refund...that's a book or two.

Maybe it was just a lag in the UPS system and it's actually on the truck this morning.


----------



## Seamonkey

kevin63 said:


> I've used that tracking system on USPS before. They really don't update it very often. I've had it delivered before and the tracking system doesn't show it. So you may get it sooner than it looks on the tracking system. Hang in there.


That happened today with my BorsaBella kindle bag.. it arrived in my mailbox hours before the tracking was updated by email (have to admit I wasn't hounding the website or anything).

Of course using mail works if a parcel happens to be arriving on a Saturday.


----------



## Gables Girl

BK said:


> All of you with Kindles shipping via UPS ought to feel so fortunate! As of Tuesday morning, my worthless USPS "tracking" number has still not even shown up in the Post Office's lame system, even though the number was assigned to the package on Sunday.
> 
> I still can't believe that Amazon would put something that costs $359 in the U.S. Mail! That is just NUTS. If I had had ANY idea they would MAIL this, I'd never have selected the free shipping option. All my other high-value packages from Amazon have been delivered via UPS, and I always take free shipping, so I wasn't forewarned.


USPS tracking is a joke. In my experience it never shows anything until after it has been delivered and sometimes not even then. I have a package that was delivered 3 weeks ago and the USPS still has no information about it.

Happy dance, mine is in Miami and due for delivery today. Cough, Cough I think I'm coming down with something.


----------



## dart

It's amazing what a night of sleep can produce. 

WEST COLUMBIA, SC,  US 02/24/2009 5:45 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
                                      02/24/2009 5:10 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
LOUISVILLE, KY,  US         02/24/2009 4:00 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
                                      02/24/2009 1:55 A.M. ORIGIN SCAN


----------



## BruceS

It looks like the guys at UPS may have had as good a night's sleep as I did:

February 24, 2009  07:48:00 AM  COLONIE, LATHAM NY US  Arrival Scan
February 24, 2009 07:27:00 AM COLONIE, LATHAM NY US Arrival Scan
February 24, 2009 07:15:00 AM COLONIE, LATHAM NY US Arrival Scan
February 24, 2009 07:10:00 AM LATHAM NY US Departure Scan
February 24, 2009 07:00:00 AM LATHAM NY US Arrival Scan

By the way, don't worry is you are using UPS and it doesn't say it is out on the truck for delivery. I received something from them yesterday and their tracking system never showed it as out for delivery.


----------



## Laney

HORSHAM,
PA, US 02/24/2009 6:38 A.M. *OUT FOR DELIVERY* 
PHILADELPHIA,
PA, US 02/24/2009 5:22 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
02/24/2009 5:00 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
LOUISVILLE,
KY, US 02/24/2009 3:27 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
02/24/2009 12:58 A.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
US 02/23/2009 9:04 A.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## Anne

I just checked my K2 and the Amazon cover are out for delivery  I hope everyone gets their K2 today.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

What a difference a day makes... down to 25 *Nos*! Congrats to all who received their shipping email.


----------



## Seamonkey

Hee!  All the Kindles are racing around the country, looking for their homes..  mine still in the air, I think, but hopefully getting close to the west coast....


----------



## BruceS

It is amazing any of those planes were able to take off.

With all the Kindles on board, they must have been over their maximum weight capacity.


----------



## Jesslyn

Got my tax refund and expecting my Kindle!  Can my day get any better?        

SYLMAR,
CA,  US 02/24/2009 5:29 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
LOUISVILLE,
KY,  US 02/24/2009 3:51 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
02/24/2009 12:58 A.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 02/23/2009 9:04 A.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

25, 24 and counting   

Happy dance Jesslyn sounds like a great day to me!


----------



## ladyknight33

Aaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh. Less than four miles away 



Date Time Location Event Details 
February 24, 2009 08:00:00 AM ROCKLEDGE FL US Arrival Scan 
February 24, 2009 07:45:00 AM ROCKLEDGE FL US Arrival Scan 
February 24, 2009 07:03:00 AM ORLANDO FL US Departure Scan 
February 24, 2009 05:58:00 AM ORLANDO FL US Arrival Scan 
February 24, 2009 04:21:00 AM LOUISVILLE KY US Departure Scan 
February 24, 2009 12:26:00 AM LOUISVILLE KY US Shipment received by carrier 
February 23, 2009 11:17:30 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## dart

SPARTANBURG, SC,  US 02/24/2009 7:36 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 

Should I do anything productive at work today?


----------



## stargazer0725

WOO HOO!  Mine is being put on the delivery truck as we speak:

Location  Date  Local Time  Description  
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P, TX,  US  
02/24/2009  7:39 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
02/24/2009  7:08 A.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
LOUISVILLE, KY,  US  02/24/2009  
6:12 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
02/24/2009  12:58 A.M.  ORIGIN SCAN  
US  02/23/2009  9:04 A.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  

Gotta reschedule this afternoon's dentist appointment.  Don't want to take a chance of missing Bellatrix's arrival!


----------



## knit4keeps

NASHVILLE,
TN,  US 02/24/2009 5:27 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY

Should be in my office within the hour. I am feeling a bit ill and may need to go home sick


----------



## Seamonkey

Knit, might as well charge it first..


----------



## flyred77

Woohoo!

Location Date Local Time Description 
KANSAS CITY,
MO, US 02/24/2009 6:47 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
_* 02/24/2009 5:56 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY *_
02/24/2009 5:50 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
LOUISVILLE,
KY, US 02/24/2009 4:58 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
02/24/2009 1:08 A.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
US 02/23/2009 10:21 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

I am so excited!!!


----------



## Leslie

It's on its way!!!!
*

2/24/2009 8:27:00 AM OUT FOR DELIVERY SO. PORTLAND, ME US*
2/24/2009 8:20:00 AM ARRIVAL SCAN SO. PORTLAND, ME US


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mine is out for delivery too.


----------



## floridonet

This is amazing. It took 16 minutes to get from Indianapolis to Los Angeles!!! The must have used a Concorde jet!! 



Code:


Feb 24, 2009 5:30 AM
At dest sort facility
LOS ANGELES, CA

Feb 24, 2009 5:46 AM
Departed FedEx location
INDIANAPOLIS, IN


----------



## Leslie

Concorde jet? I think they used a time warp machine or something! LOL

L


----------



## Seamonkey

Floridonet.. FedEx is giving you the eastern time zone for when the plane left  (mine is on that same flight!!!) so it was 2:46am eastern time.  I'm sure all the Kindles were hanging out on the plane, too.

I can just imagine mine, impatiently waiting in the line to be scanned, while yours went skipping off to be put on a truck.

Flight was just under three hours..  (or negative time...)


----------



## floridonet

Seamonkey said:


> Floridonet.. FedEx is giving you the eastern time zone for when the plane left (mine is on that same flight!!!) so it was 2:46am eastern time. I'm sure all the Kindles were hanging out on the plane, too.
> 
> I can just imagine mine, impatiently waiting in the line to be scanned, while yours went skipping off to be put on a truck.
> 
> Flight was just under three hours.. (or negative time...)


What?? There are different time zones?? I thought the Earth was flat!!


----------



## Anita

The UPS truck just drove right past my house!  arghh.....   

But my deliveries are usually in the afternoon anyway, I think he stops here on his way back to the distribution center....


----------



## mwvickers

Anita said:


> The UPS truck just drove right past my house! arghh.....


Don't start chasing the truck. That would probably freak the driver out, just a little.


----------



## Anita

mwvickers said:


> Don't start chasing the truck. That would probably freak the driver out, just a little.


LOL! Maybe you're right. On the other hand, my dog always dances for the UPS truck - or any truck shaped like a UPS truck - because the UPS guys brings him treats  Winston dances around and the UPS guy yells "Hi Winston!" as he drives by. If he doesn't stop in front of our house Winston stops dancing and looks a bit disappointed. Right now I totally understand how he feels!


----------



## KingRBlue

2/24/2009 7:37:00 AM OUT FOR DELIVERY CHANTILLY, VA US


It is coming!!


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak

ok so my kindle is out for delivery but i got the money i paid for the kindle deposited back into my bank account after they already took it out im really confused


----------



## Atunah

I am so exited for all waiting. Can't wait to see who is going to be the first one to actually get it. 

What an exiting week.


----------



## Gables Girl

February 24, 2009  	09:17:00 AM  	---  	Delivered
February 24, 2009 07:50:00 AM MIAMI FL US Out for delivery


Think I'm not feeling well.....  Darn meeting with the boss at 10.  I can't skip it and then vendor phone conferences until 3 I can't blow off.  This day is going to be tooo long.


----------



## Seamonkey

I wish mine would be scanned as in Los Angeles.. at least I know that the plane that left Indianapolis at 5:46am landed in LA at 5:30am pacific.. but c'mon.. scan my baby and send it off to Orange County!


----------



## ginaf20697

Ugh. Mine is coming USPS so I probably won't know where it is until it shows up in my mailbox


----------



## ladyknight33

Why do I keep rushing every time I see a  FedEx truck?      Ladybug is coming UPS.


----------



## Jaderose

Marcthekindlefreak said:


> ok so my kindle is out for delivery but i got the money i paid for the kindle deposited back into my bank account after they already took it out im really confused


MIne did the same thing. The first charge was like a preauthorization. Then it showed pending in my bank account, then reversed. But the shipping status was still showing shipping soon. I called them, and they said it was getting shipped out yesterday. This morning, the charge cleared my account. And it's on the delivery truck to my house this morning via Fed Ex. YAY!


----------



## Wunderkind

Gables Girl said:


> February 24, 2009 09:17:00 AM --- Delivered
> February 24, 2009 07:50:00 AM MIAMI FL US Out for delivery
> 
> Think I'm not feeling well..... Darn meeting with the boss at 10. I can't skip it and then vendor phone conferences until 3 I can't blow off. This day is going to be tooo long.


Oh wow! That would be make it hard to focus, knowing your beautiful Kindle was waiting for you. But it is so exciting to see that Kindles are actually arriving!


----------



## Andra

I ordered right after the K2 was announced.  I have Prime one-day shipping (UPS).
My K2 shipping email got to me at 9:07pm yesterday.  When I first looked this morning, it was still in Kentucky.  It got to Austin at 7:50am, so I should have it when I get home today...
I wasn't this hyper about the first one, so I'm a little surprised that I am going nuts today...


----------



## ELDogStar

Gables Girl said:


> February 24, 2009 09:17:00 AM --- Delivered
> February 24, 2009 07:50:00 AM MIAMI FL US Out for delivery
> 
> Think I'm not feeling well..... Darn meeting with the boss at 10. I can't skip it and then vendor phone conferences until 3 I can't blow off. This day is going to be tooo long.


Looks like yours was the first delivery of today.
CONGRATULATIONS!

Eric


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Congrats Gabels Girl on your delivery!*

I want a review from someone, can't wait to see what you think!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Mine is coming via UPS also. Oh how I wish it were Fed-Ex! Fed-Ex is here by 10am. UPS on the other hand is lucky to be here by 5pm. I don't know how many times they have missed delivering because the gate to the property where I live closes to vendors at 6pm. I will keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Seamonkey

I want to hear about the box and I guess a first question is is whispernet defaulted to "on".?


----------



## k_reader

Eric, I'm almost afraid to ask... Did you get your Kindle shipped email yet


----------



## kim

I found a way to work from home today   

I'm so obsessed that:   

I was in the shower, just turning the water off and the dog starts barking.  I flew out of the shower, grabbed a robe, raced downstairs, only slowed slightly at the bottom of the steps to make sure I was fully covered, get to the front door dripping wet to find that the dog was barking at some kids across the street.  I really need to teach her what a big brown truck looks like.


----------



## VMars

IT'S IN MY CITY!   WILL BE DELIVERED TODAY!  

ohmygodohmygodohmygod!

And it's too late for me to call in sick.  

But yaaaay! Kindle!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Mine is coming via UPS also. Oh how I wish it were Fed-Ex! Fed-Ex is here by 10am. UPS on the other hand is lucky to be here by 5pm. I don't know how many times they have missed delivering because the gate to the property where I live closes to vendors at 6pm. I will keep my fingers crossed!!


The best news I've heard today! I scanned through this thread to see if you ever received your shipping item notice and didn't see it. WOO HOO!!


----------



## Seamonkey

Eric, I was also wondering if you had any notice, yet, seeing your very gracious congratulations above.

If not, have you called them again?


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The best news I've heard today! I scanned through this thread to see if you ever received your shipping item notice and didn't see it. WOO HOO!!


Thanks!! It came late last night and somehow my Kindle is out for delivery this morning!!



Seamonkey said:


> I want to hear about the box and I guess a first question is is whispernet defaulted to "on".?


In another thread someone quoted from Amazon that the Kindle is shipped with WN on, but it seems that once you turn it off it stays off until you manually turn it on again. Not positive though.


----------



## kim

Seamonkey said:


> I want to hear about the box and I guess a first question is is whispernet defaulted to "on".?


Please don't talk about the box, or anything else about your K2 in this thread! I want to experience it for myself, don't spoil it for me. I think we need to put all the oooohs and aaaaahs in a different thread.

I thought I read that the default was 'on'


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I was wondering about Eric myself. Let us know if you need us to all call Amazon and demand they send your Kindle!! I have the number right here!!


----------



## BruceS

WolfePrincess73 said:


> In another thread someone quoted from Amazon that the Kindle is shipped with WN on, but it seems that once you turn it off it stays off until you manually turn it on again. Not positive though.


The other thread is http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4271.0.html


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I will start a new thread so there are no spoilers. The Thread is:

*Received K 2 Yet?? Please Post Here so as not to Spoil for Others in Let's Talk Kindle.*


----------



## ELDogStar

Seamonkey said:


> Eric, I was also wondering if you had any notice, yet, seeing your very gracious congratulations above.
> 
> If not, have you called them again?


Me?
Of course not...

As of Midnight no notice.
It is a gift from a friend so I can not directly track.
She dropped me an email that I got this morning about the midnight check in.

I have another email into her today, but after this one I will stop being a pain to her.

Thanks for asking

Eric


----------



## Anne

Gables Girl said:


> February 24, 2009 09:17:00 AM --- Delivered
> February 24, 2009 07:50:00 AM MIAMI FL US Out for delivery
> 
> Think I'm not feeling well..... Darn meeting with the boss at 10. I can't skip it and then vendor phone conferences until 3 I can't blow off. This day is going to be tooo long.


Congrats on your delivery Gables Girl. It going to be the same thing for me. There is a good chance that

my delivery of Champagne(K2) will not come until after I leave for work. Once I know its here I will go crazy till I can get home.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

ELDogStar said:


> Me?
> Of course not...
> 
> As of Midnight no notice.
> It is a gift from a friend so I can not directly track.
> She dropped me an email that I got this morning about the midnight check in.
> 
> I have another email into her today, but after this one I will stop being a pain to her.
> 
> Thanks for asking
> 
> Eric


ughhh!! Gifts are great, but at times like this it would be nice if part of the gift included access to tracking information! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Anne

VMars said:


> IT'S IN MY CITY!  WILL BE DELIVERED TODAY!
> 
> ohmygodohmygodohmygod!
> 
> And it's too late for me to call in sick.
> 
> But yaaaay! Kindle!


I wish I could call in sick too. I can't because I just had last week off when the mom I work for took Sophie to Fla for the week. Oh well there is a good chance that Champagne (K2) will not be delivered till later this afternoon. Most of the time UPS does not come till 6PM. It is going to be a long day.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

ONTARIO, CA,  US  02/24/2009  5:46 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
02/24/2009  5:42 A.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
LOUISVILLE, KY,  US  02/24/2009  4:31 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
02/24/2009  12:55 A.M.  ORIGIN SCAN  
US  02/23/2009  9:04 A.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  


Well, it's getting closer.  Ontario is an hour or so away, but I think it has to go to Laguna Hills before it goes out for delivery.  It should be there by now.  

UPS still shows that it's on time and scheduled to deliver today so there is hope.


----------



## Avalon

Anita said:


> LOL! Maybe you're right. On the other hand, my dog always dances for the UPS truck - or any truck shaped like a UPS truck - because the UPS guys brings him treats  Winston dances around and the UPS guy yells "Hi Winston!" as he drives by. If he doesn't stop in front of our house Winston stops dancing and looks a bit disappointed. Right now I totally understand how he feels!


Dance? Heck, I might sit up and beg if I thought it would help 

Mine's in Oakland, closest airport since San Jose airport closes at night (noise).

UPS says my K2 has arrived, but not out for delivery yet. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Seamonkey

ELDogStar said:


> Me?
> Of course not...
> 
> As of Midnight no notice.
> It is a gift from a friend so I can not directly track.
> She dropped me an email that I got this morning about the midnight check in.
> 
> I have another email into her today, but after this one I will stop being a pain to her.
> 
> Thanks for asking
> 
> Eric


Hmm, I wonder how yours is coming? I noticed on the FedEx tracking site, when you ask for email notification, you can have that sent to multiple addresses.. but of course both the site and email have only said it shipped out, but haven't admitted that the plane landed and since another board member was notified of arrival in Los Angeles, on a flight leaving Indianapolis at the same time.. I have to assume mine also landed. But tracking, none. Amazon hasn't even acknowledged that it shipped or that it should arrive today.


----------



## kim

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I will start a new thread so there are no spoilers. The Thread is:
> 
> *Received K 2 Yet?? Please Post Here so as not to Spoil for Others in Let's Talk Kindle.*


I'm having a really hard time not going over to that thread and peeking.


----------



## traceyreads

Mine is shipping UPS - shows as arrived in the West Sacramento warehouse but not out for delivery. My UPS service has delivered as late as 9 pm!! I hope I don't have to wait all day, I worked from home today for this!

On a strange note, one of my good friends here in town ordered hers the day after mine, and is an Amazon prime member as well but hers is shipping Fed Ex.


----------



## Avalon

SAN JOSE, CA,  US 02/24/2009 7:35 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY
                        02/24/2009 5:45 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
OAKLAND, CA,  US 02/24/2009 4:45 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
                        02/24/2009 3:58 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN

Ahhh, that's what I was waiting for.  

Enough playing with the other little Kindles, dear, time to come home


----------



## Jesslyn

Its out for delivery!   Its out for delivery!   Its out for delivery!   Its out for delivery!   Its out for delivery!  

I am dancin' on my desk!  PeeWee Herman style!


----------



## Leslie

Okay, I am going nuts here. The UPS guy is usually here before 11 am. Where is he

L


----------



## Harmakhet

Looks like they are trying to reschedule my delivery for tomorrow   The case showed up at my local place but the date changed to the 25th.  The Kindle apparently took a side trip out of the way and is now in route to the local place.  

Guess I can either wait or make a run down at lunch and pick it up (if they'll let me)


----------



## Stephanie924

Happy Dance  
Happy Dance  
Happy Dance  

Ms. DivaMimi is 'out for delivery'.  I'm about to call downstairs to find out what time UPS usually delivers!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I am going nuts here. The UPS guy is usually here before 11 am. Where is he
> 
> L


He's snickering and hiding around the corner with your package in hand knowing how anxious you are to get it.....


----------



## Abby

kim said:


> I'm having a really hard time not going over to that thread and peeking.


Me too!

Mine is out for delivery. I'm hoping I catch the UPS guy before I have to go get DS from school and drop him off at my parents' house. Unfortunately, the UPS guy sometimes comes right around that time.


----------



## kim

My little K has been in a brown truck out for deliver since 7am.  He's cold and alone and I bet UPS won't bring him here until late tonight.  I wonder if I can find him by driving around the neighborhood


----------



## Seamonkey

Ogie!!  This is so funny.. we live so close but yours shipped by UPS to Ontario and mine went via FedEx to I guess LAX.. or maybe.. hmm I am now thinking that the plane went from Indianapolis to LAX and after offloading, went to OC/John Wayne, because MY Kindle arrived in COSTA MESA at 7:07am.

Feb 24, 2009 7:56 AM  At local FedEx facility    COSTA MESA, CA
Feb 24, 2009 5:46 AM  Departed FedEx location  INDIANAPOLIS, IN
Feb 23, 2009 7:07 PM  Shipment information sent to FedEx

Still says it will arrive here "before 3pm"


----------



## Jesslyn

Leslie said:


> Okay, I am going nuts here. The UPS guy is usually here before 11 am. Where is he
> 
> L


Well, three co-workers and I had Kindles that came in on the same plane. Thats just within one department here so think about all the Kindles they have to deliver today. I wonder if they commissioned entire UPS planes for today! Plus, mine was shipped Next Day Saver so that may come in later than the regular Next Day.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Seamonkey said:


> Ogie!! This is so funny.. we live so close but yours shipped by UPS to Ontario and mine went via FedEx to I guess LAX.. or maybe.. hmm I am now thinking that the plane went from Indianapolis to LAX and after offloading, went to OC/John Wayne, because MY Kindle arrived in COSTA MESA at 7:07am.
> 
> Feb 24, 2009 7:56 AM At local FedEx facility COSTA MESA, CA
> Feb 24, 2009 5:46 AM Departed FedEx location INDIANAPOLIS, IN
> Feb 23, 2009 7:07 PM Shipment information sent to FedEx
> 
> Still says it will arrive here "before 3pm"


How weird is that? There's no rhyme or reason for the shipping. I'm jealous that your kindle is in my city!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Woohoo!!!!  It's out for delivery!


----------



## Harmakhet

GRRRRR!

Can't get mine today.  Since  it didn't get to the local facility until a half-hour ago and I guess there are no more trucks coming this way today I can't get it.  They don't even let you try and pick it up until they at least try to deliver it first.

I'm so angry right now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Harmakhet said:


> GRRRRR!
> 
> Can't get mine today. Since it didn't get to the local facility until a half-hour ago and I guess there are no more trucks coming this way today I can't get it. They don't even let you try and pick it up until they at least try to deliver it first.
> 
> I'm so angry right now.


Gives you something to be excited about tomorrow!  Is this your first Kindle?


----------



## bayou

Wow! I assumed my Kindle would be here on 2/25, the expected delivery date.

I'm so happy that it's OUT FOR DELIVERY!  That's been my experience with Amazon, to under promise and over deliver.

What a great Mardi Gras present! I'm giving up tv for Lent so getting the Kindle now is perfect!

Laissez les bon temps roulez folks! woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Harmakhet

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Gives you something to be excited about tomorrow!  Is this your first Kindle?


For me...yes. Although mom133d (my DW) has had hers for a few months now. I'm more amazed that my packages sat in Indiana for 20ish hours before even making it to Kentucky to be flown here. We'll definately be calling amazon for the refunds on the overnight shipping. Guess I'll also get some "I told you so" in regard to changing the shipping to overnight.

I'm just anxious to have it in my hands.


----------



## Stephanie924

It's here on premises and signed for!!!  The mail room has to check it in and then I'll go down and pick her up.  I can't wait!!  I don't think I'll be going to the gym today at lunch!


----------



## yoopermom

Date Time Location Event Details 
February 24, 2009 08:31:00 AM MARINETTE WI US Arrival Scan 
February 24, 2009 08:06:00 AM MARINETTE WI US Arrival Scan 
February 24, 2009 08:03:00 AM MARINETTE WI US Arrival Scan 
February 24, 2009 08:02:00 AM MARINETTE MI US Departure Scan 
February 24, 2009 07:31:00 AM MARINETTE MI US Arrival Scan 
February 24, 2009 06:40:00 AM OAK CREEK WI US Departure Scan 

Maybe I'm simple minded, but there is NO Marinette MI, according to Mapquest!  So I'm thinking my baby Kindle flew into Oak Creek, was trucked up to Marinette WI, and somehow arrived there THREE times this a.m.!  Poor Kindle, only 35 miles from his new home, and can't get there....  I assume he's not out on a truck since he hasn't departed Marinette, but who knows?

Terri


----------



## ladyknight33

Mine is out for delivery since 8:00 am. The facility is less than 6 miles. i could have walked there and back by now. 
And to top it all off, I am really sick to my stomach but cant leave work yet until the package arrives and we get payroll processed.



Spoiler



Maybe I will get a call while I am puking my guts out.



I think it worked.


----------



## Leslie

I DON'T BELIEVE IT!!! I AM READY TO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE!!!

I just checked the delivery status and I see this:

SO. PORTLAND,
ME,  US 02/24/2009 10:56 A.M. THE RECEIVER WAS UNAVAILABLE TO SIGN ON THE 1ST DELIVERY ATTEMPT. A 2ND DELIVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE 

That is complete and total nonsense! I am sitting right here with my eyes glued on the door. The truck did not come to the door. No one attempted a delivery!!! I cannot believe this...with this package, no less!

I called UPS (1-800-742-5877 for anyone who needs the number). First he tried to tell me that they attempted delivery and I said no, they didn't. Then he tried to tell me they didn't have a complete delivery address which I said was nonsense. Then he said, did you ask anyone else in the building? Did they see the UPS truck? And I said, yes, I asked, no they didn't. They said he wasn't here. (The driver knows he can leave packages with the beauty shop next door).

They are putting in a call to the distribution center and I am supposed to get a call back within an hour. They want to settle this matter "to my satisfaction." There is only one way to satisfy me....deliver today!!

I cannot believe this! UPS LIED!

L


----------



## Dazlyn

OMG Leslie!  That is terrible!    I hope it gets straightened out and you get your delivery today.  I can't believe that UPS lied that way.


----------



## kim

Leslie said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IT!!! I AM READY TO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE!!!
> 
> I just checked the delivery status and I see this:
> 
> SO. PORTLAND,
> ME, US 02/24/2009 10:56 A.M. THE RECEIVER WAS UNAVAILABLE TO SIGN ON THE 1ST DELIVERY ATTEMPT. A 2ND DELIVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE
> 
> That is complete and total nonsense! I am sitting right here with my eyes glued on the door. The truck did not come to the door. No one attempted a delivery!!! I cannot believe this...with this package, no less!


and to top it off... I thought a signature wasn't required. Amazon doesn't ask for a signature unless it's over $400. Do you have extra stuff in your package that puts it up to the signature level?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh Leslie, That is just so wrong!


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IT!!! I AM READY TO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE!!!
> 
> I just checked the delivery status and I see this:
> 
> SO. PORTLAND,
> ME, US 02/24/2009 10:56 A.M. THE RECEIVER WAS UNAVAILABLE TO SIGN ON THE 1ST DELIVERY ATTEMPT. A 2ND DELIVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE
> 
> That is complete and total nonsense! I am sitting right here with my eyes glued on the door. The truck did not come to the door. No one attempted a delivery!!! I cannot believe this...with this package, no less!
> 
> I called UPS (1-800-742-5877 for anyone who needs the number). First he tried to tell me that they attempted delivery and I said no, they didn't. Then he tried to tell me they didn't have a complete delivery address which I said was nonsense. Then he said, did you ask anyone else in the building? Did they see the UPS truck? And I said, yes, I asked, no they didn't. They said he wasn't here. (The driver knows he can leave packages with the beauty shop next door).
> 
> They are putting in a call to the distribution center and I am supposed to get a call back within an hour. They want to settle this matter "to my satisfaction." There is only one way to satisfy me....deliver today!!
> 
> I cannot believe this! UPS LIED!
> 
> L


Leslie that is horrible. I afraid that the same thing could happen to me. My regular UPS guy knows I work and leaves the package next door at the laundry mat. I am afraid if my regular driver is lazy today or if a new driver gets the package I could be in the same boat as you are. I left a note next to the bell to leave the package next door. I just found out that I have to work late. And by the time I get home it will be too late to do anything. Even if its delivered if I get home too late I will not be able to get it from next door till tomorrow morning.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Leslie that is a travesty!!! When the UPS guy comes back, kick him in the shin!! Make that both shins!!


----------



## Leslie

Well...I've cleared a few things up.

Marsha from UPS just called. In typical CYA fashion, first she says, "The driver said no one was there. The building was locked." I said that he never even came up the driveway, the building is open, the beauty shop is humming and I am right here.

Then she said, "Well, he said there was a truck sitting there and he couldn't get past." HA! The truth comes out! I saw that truck (from the Maine Department of Fisheries, I have no clue why he was sitting there) and wondered what on earth he was doing, parked at the top of the parking lot. It did look like he was blocking the road but I figured the UPS truck would honk at him or something...not be a wimp and turn around and then LIE that he tried to deliver my package!

The good news is....UPS will be back TODAY before 3 pm! Maybe this is a good thing to wait a few hours...I can try to do some work between now and then and then knock off early. I certainly have an excuse!

L


----------



## VMars

OMG Leslie! They better come back!! 

Mine says out for delivery, it's FedEx and it hasn't come yet. I have my mom sitting at home waiting for it, with instructions not to move.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Well...I've cleared a few things up.
> 
> Marsha from UPS just called. In typical CYA fashion, first she says, "The driver said no one was there. The building was locked." I said that he never even came up the driveway, the building is open, the beauty shop is humming and I am right here.
> 
> Then she said, "Well, he said there was a truck sitting there and he couldn't get past." HA! The truth comes out! I saw that truck (from the Maine Department of Fisheries, I have no clue why he was sitting there) and wondered what on earth he was doing, parked at the top of the parking lot. It did look like he was blocking the road but I figured the UPS truck would honk at him or something...not be a wimp and turn around and then LIE that he tried to deliver my package!
> 
> The good news is....UPS will be back TODAY before 3 pm! Maybe this is a good thing to wait a few hours...I can try to do some work between now and then and then knock off early. I certainly have an excuse!
> 
> L


I am so happy you will get your K2 today. I am keeping my fingers crossed I get mine with any problem.


----------



## Stephanie924

DivaMimi has arrived and is charging.  What a beautiful lady.


----------



## kim

Leslie said:


> Well...I've cleared a few things up.


When Guinea Pig arrives, first take him out of the smiling Amazon box and then beat UPS Guy with the box. That will teach him to lie and try to avoid doing his job 

I'm glad GP will make it there today!


----------



## Leslie

kim said:


> When Guinea Pig arrives, first take him out of the smiling Amazon box and then beat UPS Guy with the box. That will teach him to lie and try to avoid doing his job
> 
> I'm glad GP will make it there today!


The thing is, the regular delivery guy is really nice. Always says hi, asks me if I can sign for packages from the other business next door. I can't believe he wimped out like this. It must be a substitute guy or something...

L


----------



## Leslie

In fact, I was planning on taking a picture of the UPS guy! I had my iPhone all set and ready to go.

Fat chance now, buddy!

L


----------



## kim

Leslie said:


> In fact, I was planning on taking a picture of the UPS guy! I had my iPhone all set and ready to go.
> 
> Fat chance now, buddy!
> 
> L


I believe he will be hiding his face for fear of retribution.


----------



## Kindgirl

> ...take him out of the smiling Amazon box and then beat UPS Guy with the box


LOL that made me giggle. Can you imagine someone getting beat up with a smiley box?

I'm annoyed that my package arrived at the distribution center 20 minutes from my house and hasn't moved since 12:29am!

February 24, 2009 05:12:00 AM WEST CARROLTON OH US Arrival Scan 
February 24, 2009 04:27:00 AM WEST CARROLTON OH US Arrival Scan 
February 24, 2009 12:29:00 AM WEST CARROLLTON OH US Arrival Scan

WHAT ARE THEY DOING?!??!!! So it has arrived, move it along, fellas.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Leslie said:


> The thing is, the regular delivery guy is really nice. Always says hi, asks me if I can sign for packages from the other business next door. I can't believe he wimped out like this. It must be a substitute guy or something...
> 
> L


I was totally kidding when I posted earlier. Sorry you're having to go through this. You can take a pic of him as you're kicking him in the shin.


----------



## Leslie

Kindgirl said:


> I'm annoyed that my package arrived at the distribution center 20 minutes from my house and hasn't moved since 2:30am! WHAT ARE THEY DOING?!??!!!


Reading on your Kindle?

Eating donuts and drinking coffee?

Laughing at all of us? "Oh, look, tracking number 1Z345BE5652X just refreshed her shipping info again! Hee hee hee, let's do another scan of the package...."

L


----------



## Kindgirl

I actually had the time wrong, its been there since midnight!  How many times are they going to scan the thing in?  What's funny is that it is STILL two days earlier than I expected, but I want it nooooooowwwww.


----------



## Anita

Leslie said:


> It must be a substitute guy or something...


I can tell if it's a substitute for my regular UPS guy as soon as I walk up to the door....the package will not be safely wrapped in a plastic bag and there will be no dog biscuit.

We know our 'regular' UPS guys!


----------



## pomlover2586

Ok so my K2 arrived in Oakland this am at 5:45!!!! It says scheduled delivery 2/24!!!! Now I'm refreshing and waiting for the "out for delivery" Ooooo today is gonna be a long day!

Is it sad that I'm debating going to work tomorrow to that my K2 and I can bond??


----------



## Vorpaks

Leslie said:


> Reading on your Kindle?
> 
> Eating donuts and drinking coffee?
> 
> Laughing at all of us? "Oh, look, tracking number 1Z345BE5652X just refreshed her shipping info again! Hee hee hee, let's do another scan of the package...."
> 
> L


I am sorry to laugh at your pain... but OMG that is funny. I had to close my office door so no one heard me giggling.


----------



## Jesslyn

....irritation....
One coworker JUST GOT HIS FED-EX!!! ARGHHHH!  Why is mine UPS?  He's proudly showing it off and I want to deck him!  Then he casually drops "Oh, I'm going to wait til I get home to charge it.  I don't want any distractions."  I had to give a fake smile and just walk away; he's obviously got mental problems.


----------



## kim

Leslie said:


> Reading on your Kindle?
> 
> Eating donuts and drinking coffee?
> 
> Laughing at all of us? "Oh, look, tracking number 1Z345BE5652X just refreshed her shipping info again! Hee hee hee, let's do another scan of the package...."
> 
> L


lol. this made me chuckle. 
Wouldn't it be fun to sit in the back of the UPS truck and open all the packages. I wonder what kind of fun stuff I could find.


----------



## Leslie

Jesslyn said:


> ....irritation....
> One coworker JUST GOT HIS FED-EX!!! ARGHHHH! Why is mine UPS? He's proudly showing it off and I want to deck him! Then he casually drops "Oh, I'm going to wait til I get home to charge it. I don't want any distractions." I had to give a fake smile and just walk away; he's obviously got mental problems.


Obviously!

I think a right hook to the jaw is definitely in order...

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Leslie said:


> I just checked the delivery status and I see this:
> 
> SO. PORTLAND,
> ME, US 02/24/2009 10:56 A.M. THE RECEIVER WAS UNAVAILABLE TO SIGN ON THE 1ST DELIVERY ATTEMPT. A 2ND DELIVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE
> 
> That is complete and total nonsense! I am sitting right here with my eyes glued on the door. The truck did not come to the door. No one attempted a delivery!!! I cannot believe this...with this package, no less!
> 
> L


Same thing happened to me, Leslie, with my Oberon cover. I checked the delivery status and saw the same message. I KNOW I was home all day, it was the day after the accident and my back was messed up from leapin' around like a gazelle on crack. I didn't move all day and they never came to the door, neighbors confirmed it.

I didn't bother following it up like you because, well, I had nothing to put in it. It arrived last evening (BTW, I answered your question on the color in the "accident" thread).


----------



## kim

Jesslyn said:


> ....irritation....
> One coworker JUST GOT HIS FED-EX!!! ARGHHHH! Why is mine UPS? He's proudly showing it off and I want to deck him! Then he casually drops "Oh, I'm going to wait til I get home to charge it. I don't want any distractions." I had to give a fake smile and just walk away; he's obviously got mental problems.


beat him with the smiley box


----------



## mwvickers

Leslie said:


> I think a right hook to the jaw is definitely in order...





kim said:


> beat him with the smiley box


Welcome to Kindle Boards, where everyone is nice...unless you get between them and their Kindles.


----------



## Leslie

Encender Vaquero said:


> Same thing happened to me, Leslie, with my Oberon cover. I checked the delivery status and saw the same message. I KNOW I was home all day, it was the day after the accident and my back was messed up from leapin' around like a gazelle on crack. I didn't move all day and they never came to the door, neighbors confirmed it.
> 
> I didn't bother following it up like you because, well, I had nothing to put in it. It arrived last evening (BTW, I answered your question on the color in the "accident" thread).


I wonder how often they pull this stunt. 99% of the time I could care less about the package. Is the UPS guy getting scared off by the Maine Fisheries truck thrice weekly and I never knew it? Hmmmmm.....

L


----------



## Anita

Jesslyn said:


> Then he casually drops "Oh, I'm going to wait til I get home to charge it. I don't want any distractions."


A charging Kindle is too much of a distraction for him? But the box sitting there is not a distraction Interesting....


----------



## Avalon

Oh, Leslie that SUCKS!!  What a bummer, of all the packages to have delayed.  I'm so sorry.  You must be fuming!

I also wondered if that's a trick they pull from time to time.  Not my UPS Mike, he's a straight shooter, I'm sure he would never be so shady.  But honestly, I wonder how many people would really notice.  I personally seldom pay for expedited shipping and really don't care that much what day a package arrives.  I've certainly never tracked one across the continent like this one!

Sorry again, that's just not right.  Kick the old sense of humor into gear and try to forget about it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jesslyn said:


> ....irritation....
> One coworker JUST GOT HIS FED-EX!!! ARGHHHH! Why is mine UPS? He's proudly showing it off and I want to deck him! Then he casually drops "Oh, I'm going to wait til I get home to charge it. I don't want any distractions." I had to give a fake smile and just walk away; he's obviously got mental problems.


ROTFL I needed that Jesslyn. I could picture you in my mind with your *fake smile* while raging inside.


----------



## Leslie

Avalon said:


> Sorry again, that's just not right. Kick the old sense of humor into gear and try to forget about it.


I am sitting here drumming my fingers and trying to convince myself that ordering another Oberon cover will not make me feel better.

I never drum my fingers.

L


----------



## Leslie

Avalon said:


> I also wondered if that's a trick they pull from time to time. Not my UPS Mike, he's a straight shooter, I'm sure he would never be so dishonest. But honestly, I wonder how many people would really notice. I personally seldom pay for expedited shipping and really don't care that much what day a package arrives. I've certainly never tracked one across the continent like this one!


When Marsha from UPS called, I was very tempted to say, "You know, that's my frigging heart/lung machine in that box. I could DIE in the time it's traveling around Portland on the back of the truck."

Then I decided that might be a tad too dramatic. LOL

L


----------



## kim

Leslie said:


> When Marsha from UPS called, I was very tempted to say, "You know, that's my frigging heart/lung machine in that box. I could DIE in the time it's traveling around Portland on the back of the truck."


LOL Now I"m really laughing


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Leslie said:


> When Marsha from UPS called, I was very tempted to say, "You know, that's my frigging heart/lung machine in that box. I could DIE in the time it's traveling around Portland on the back of the truck."
> 
> Then I decided that might be a tad too dramatic. LOL
> 
> L


LMAO!! Too funny! then you shoulda emitted a strangled gasp and dropped the phone on the floor, lol. After Marsha was done wetting herself your K would be on the way w/ police escort...


----------



## Harmakhet

Yay!...apparently the UPS sites lied to me...they sent another truck out with the stuff on it.  Muninn is sitting here charging away.

Thanks for the support folks


----------



## kim

Encender Vaquero said:


> LMAO!! Too funny! then you shoulda emitted a strangled gasp and dropped the phone on the floor, lol. After Marsha was done wetting herself your K would be on the way w/ police escort...


OMG I can't stop laughing now. What is even funnier than picturing Marsha with wet pants is the vision of Leslie snickering on the other end faking her own death.


----------



## BruceS

Kindgirl said:


> LOL that made me giggle.  Can you imagine someone getting beat up with a smiley box?
> 
> I'm annoyed that my package arrived at the distribution center 20 minutes from my house and hasn't moved since 12:29am!
> 
> February 24, 2009 05:12:00 AM WEST CARROLTON OH US Arrival Scan
> February 24, 2009 04:27:00 AM WEST CARROLTON OH US Arrival Scan
> February 24, 2009 12:29:00 AM WEST CARROLLTON OH US Arrival Scan
> 
> WHAT ARE THEY DOING?!??!!! So it has arrived, move it along, fellas.


It looks like you might be tracking your package from the amazon web site.

When I look at mine through amazon, the last thing is shows is the Arrival Scan. When I track it through ups.com, it also shows OUT FOR DELIVERY.


----------



## Leslie

Encender Vaquero said:


> LMAO!! Too funny! then you shoulda emitted a strangled gasp and dropped the phone on the floor, lol. After Marsha was done wetting herself your K would be on the way w/ police escort...


Yeah, really. They better send the cardiac surgeon, too, to attach me to the machine. LOL

L


----------



## Avalon

Encender Vaquero said:


> LMAO!! Too funny! then you shoulda emitted a strangled gasp and dropped the phone on the floor, lol. After Marsha was done wetting herself your K would be on the way w/ police escort...


LMFAO! You're killing me!


----------



## chocochibi

Mine shows delivered now------ and I'm stuck in the OR for at least another hour, then I have to go pick up my kittens from the vet. On second thoughts, I'll go home, take the Kindle in and then go get the kittens.


----------



## Avalon

Leslie said:


> Yeah, really. They better send the cardiac surgeon, too, to attach me to the machine. LOL
> 
> L


Or maybe to attach Marsha to it


----------



## Leslie

Jesslyn said:


> This is going to sound totally stupid, but my first Kindle was a definate she. The new one is a he. Gonna have to find a new name and boy am I glad I got a blue cover!


Oh wonderful! And my first one is definitely a he. I will be interested in how Guinea Pig reveals his/her personality, although right now he under an alias of "Guidant Personal Defibrillator."



> I think I may have a contest and give a $5 gift certificate. Is that against the rules of the forum?


No rules about contests. A few people have done them.



> One more note. the text-to-speech is pretty awesome. I wasn't planning on using it, but not bad!


Keep spoilers about the K2 in the thread stickied at the top of the board.

L


----------



## kim

I heard a truck a half block away. Ran downstairs, waited, looking out the window.  Saw a FedEx truck drive by.  Grrrrr   Where's Big Brown!


----------



## Encender Vaquero

kim said:


> OMG I can't stop laughing now. What is even funnier than picturing Marsha with wet pants is the vision of Leslie snickering on the other end faking her own death.


Leslie: "Sorry guys, it was just a chicken bone, I'm fine" *smiles sweetly* "Where do I sign?"


----------



## NitroStitch

It's here!    It's here!    It's here!!!      (no, no spoilers here)


----------



## kim

Encender Vaquero said:


> Leslie: "Sorry guys, it was just a chicken bone, I'm fine" *smiles sweetly* "Where do I sign?"


hahahahah

Thanks for the laughs Leslie & EV. It helps ease my insanity.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IT!!! I AM READY TO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE!!!
> 
> I just checked the delivery status and I see this:
> 
> SO. PORTLAND,
> ME, US 02/24/2009 10:56 A.M. THE RECEIVER WAS UNAVAILABLE TO SIGN ON THE 1ST DELIVERY ATTEMPT. A 2ND DELIVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE
> 
> That is complete and total nonsense! I am sitting right here with my eyes glued on the door. The truck did not come to the door. No one attempted a delivery!!! I cannot believe this...with this package, no less!
> 
> I called UPS (1-800-742-5877 for anyone who needs the number). First he tried to tell me that they attempted delivery and I said no, they didn't. Then he tried to tell me they didn't have a complete delivery address which I said was nonsense. Then he said, did you ask anyone else in the building? Did they see the UPS truck? And I said, yes, I asked, no they didn't. They said he wasn't here. (The driver knows he can leave packages with the beauty shop next door).
> 
> They are putting in a call to the distribution center and I am supposed to get a call back within an hour. They want to settle this matter "to my satisfaction." There is only one way to satisfy me....deliver today!!
> 
> I cannot believe this! UPS LIED!
> 
> L


That's awful, sorry to hear that hope you get it soon.


----------



## kim

chocochibi said:


> Mine shows delivered now------ and I'm stuck in the OR for at least another hour, then I have to go pick up my kittens from the vet. On second thoughts, I'll go home, take the Kindle in and then go get the kittens.


I hope that OR stands for something like Oregon and not operating room. Cuz, Dude, if you are reading KindleBoards while you are in the operating room, I don't want to go to your hospital. Please tell me that this is not keeping your from a patient


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> When Marsha from UPS called, I was very tempted to say, "You know, that's my frigging heart/lung machine in that box. I could DIE in the time it's traveling around Portland on the back of the truck."
> 
> Then I decided that might be a tad too dramatic. LOL
> 
> L


Drama is good. You paid for that next day delivery and then he pulls that? I'd be raising all kinds of hell with UPS.


----------



## yoopermom

Waaaaaaaah!  Now mine says "delivered-front door" and I'm at work.  Poor thing is squished between the door and the screen in the 20 degree weather!  I hope it's not getting wet 
Terri


----------



## ELDogStar

ELDogStar said:


> Me?
> Of course not...
> 
> As of Midnight no notice.
> It is a gift from a friend so I can not directly track.
> She dropped me an email that I got this morning about the midnight check in.
> 
> I have another email into her today, but after this one I will stop being a pain to her.
> 
> Thanks for asking
> 
> Eric


After all of this...
We are now on the UPS truck for my home (final destination).

It went from Kentucky at 2:30 this morning to CT and on my local truck by 6:30am

So now I simply wait and get to relax about my "lost or non existent" kindle.

My friend emailed me a link to UP{S tracking about an hour ago.
She just received it in the middle of the night.

Whew... (I also have a bunch of K-cups on the UPS truck from another business.)
Eric


----------



## mbw

This morning my tracking showed "out for delivery" then my delivery date was changed to 2/25. I guess that's what happens when you live in in the middle of nowhere!!!! It's going to be a long 24 hours!!


----------



## kevin63

kevin63 said:


> Drama is good. You paid for that next day delivery and then he pulls that? I'd be raising all kinds of hell with UPS.


The other thing I'd ask is "If he tried to deliver where is the post that they put on the door" when they can't deliver it saying they will attempt tomorrow.

I hate when they pull that stuff.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> The other thing I'd ask is "If he tried to deliver where is the post that they put on the door" when they can't deliver it saying they will attempt tomorrow.


Very good point.

He has 67 minutes to fix his mistake from this morning. I'll be on the phone at 3:01 pm if I am not holding Guinea Pig in my hot little hands by then.

L


----------



## kim

It's here!  It's here!

No knock on the door or anything.  The UPS site said it was delivered and I was about to get all angry thinking they they might have pulled a "leslie", but there it was sitting by my door.  

I have to go open my box now!  I'll be gone for awhile.


ps.  Eric - yea for you!  I'm glad your K didn't get forgotten.


----------



## Leslie

The secret is...tea. Go make a cup of tea and the UPS guy will magically appear!

He did apologize for not delivering it this morning and said there was a truck blocking the parking lot entrance. He didn't want to drive in the mud and get stuck.

Oddly enough, the Fisheries truck is back, but not blocking this time. I wonder what is going on?

Okay, off to open the box! Yipee!!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> The secret is...tea. Go make a cup of tea and the UPS guy will magically appear!
> 
> He did apologize for not delivering it this morning and said there was a truck blocking the parking lot entrance. He didn't want to drive in the mud and get stuck.
> 
> Oddly enough, the Fisheries truck is back, but not blocking this time. I wonder what is going on?
> 
> Okay, off to open the box! Yipee!!
> 
> L


Leslie we are waiting to here from you!!


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> The secret is...tea. Go make a cup of tea and the UPS guy will magically appear!
> 
> He did apologize for not delivering it this morning and said there was a truck blocking the parking lot entrance. He didn't want to drive in the mud and get stuck.
> 
> Oddly enough, the Fisheries truck is back, but not blocking this time. I wonder what is going on?
> 
> Okay, off to open the box! Yipee!!
> 
> L


Enjoy Leslie enjoy...

I am going to make myself a mug of tea!
What a wonderful idea.

Mandarin Orange you are all mine..

K-Cup of course.

Eric


----------



## k_reader

Eric,

That's great you are shipping today!  We were worried about you for a minute there.

Mine will only come tomorrow (as expected, 2 day ship) status still:

2/23/2009 6:38:00 PM BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  

Now I need to decide if I'll be "sick" tomorrow, or Thursday


----------



## dart

SPARTANBURG, SC,  US 02/24/2009 1:55 P.M. DELIVERY 

Now, I must convince myself to stay at work the rest of the day!


----------



## davem2bits

Jesslyn said:


> Got my tax refund and expecting my Kindle! Can my day get any better?


Like I always say, enjoy the day for the audit notice might arrive tomorrow!!!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

kim said:


> I heard a truck a half block away. Ran downstairs, waited, looking out the window. Saw a FedEx truck drive by. Grrrrr Where's Big Brown!


Same thing happened to me this morning. Too funny. Then I thought Seamonkey's kindle is doing a drive-by just to taunt me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ELDogStar said:


> After all of this...
> We are now on the UPS truck for my home (final destination).
> 
> It went from Kentucky at 2:30 this morning to CT and on my local truck by 6:30am
> 
> So now I simply wait and get to relax about my "lost or non existent" kindle.
> 
> My friend emailed me a link to UP{S tracking about an hour ago.
> She just received it in the middle of the night.
> 
> Whew... (I also have a bunch of K-cups on the UPS truck from another business.)
> Eric


Eric I am so excited for you!!! Finally! It will be worth the wait. Let us know what ya think.


----------



## davem2bits

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> *Congrats Gabels Girl on your delivery!*
> 
> I want a review from someone, can't wait to see what you think!


What are you, nuts? (Yes, I know I am)

When I get my K2, it's going to be a long time before I think of this board again. I can't believe I'm the only one.

Yeah, I know good riddens!!!


----------



## dfwillia

Just curious...did anyone get theirs yet who has it coming by USPS? Their tracking system is totally useless. Seems the deliveries so far are mostly UPS next day. Just checking. I will need to get my "Kindle fix" from you lucky recipients until mine arrives.


----------



## Gables Girl

Just got out of my last meeting so I'm off to pick up K2.  In the mean time the Amazon cover got delivered so he won't be naked until I can get him a Noreve cover.  I'll let you all know what I think later.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

dfwillia said:


> Just curious...did anyone get theirs yet who has it coming by USPS? Their tracking system is totally useless. Seems the deliveries so far are mostly UPS next day. Just checking. I will need to get my "Kindle fix" from you lucky recipients until mine arrives.


Mine is USPS and I agree it is totally useless. My estimated date of delivery is MAR 2 so I am hoping for MAR 1. My Klassic was Fed Ex, don't know what I did to get USPS. I used my Prime.


----------



## davem2bits

Jesslyn said:


> ....irritation....
> One coworker JUST GOT HIS FED-EX!!! ARGHHHH! Why is mine UPS? He's proudly showing it off and I want to deck him! Then he casually drops "Oh, I'm going to wait til I get home to charge it. I don't want any distractions." I had to give a fake smile and just walk away; he's obviously got mental problems.


Obviously!!! Does he have a computer? Go buy some super glue and put some under his mouse. Not today, he will know it was you!!! And you gotta be somewhere else tonite. Wait a month.


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> Obviously!
> 
> I think a right hook to the jaw is definitely in order...
> 
> L


Please, please, please. Call folks next store over to take the picture.


----------



## crisandria

I received my shipping notice yesterday evening.   Two day shipping.  Amazon's tracking shows it having in transit, but UPS shows Billing info received only.   And UPS is showing that Amazon sent it ground. not two day.  So this will be interesting.

crisandria


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> I wonder how often they pull this stunt. 99% of the time I could care less about the package. Is the UPS guy getting scared off by the Maine Fisheries truck thrice weekly and I never knew it? Hmmmmm.....


Maybe he started the day with a light load and knew he had time to goof off!!! Where's the nearest coffee shop?

You should have taken my suggestion of a pre-delivery day bribe with a bottle of Crown Royal!! Guaranteed first stop by my driver. I hope he doesn't call in sick!!! I should have just shown him the bottle!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm an idiot!!!! But, you already knew that.


----------



## Brian

crisandria said:


> And UPS is showing that Amazon sent it ground. not two day. So this will be interesting.


They may have sent in ground knowing that you are within a two-day delivery zone from the location it is shipping from. I have ordered overnight shipping from Amazon and they send it regular ground but it always gets there because of the close proximity to the wharehouse. Why you ask do I pay for overnight delivery. because without it Amazon sometimes takes a day or two to actually ship.

My guess is your shipment will indeed arrive in the two days allowed even if not shipped two-day service.


----------



## kim

davem2bits said:


> You should have taken my suggestion of a pre-delivery day bribe with a bottle of Crown Royal!! Guaranteed first stop by my driver. I hope he doesn't call in sick!!! I should have just shown him the bottle!!!!!!!!!!!


I was watching the George Lopez show last night, he was thinking about being a kid and his dad giving him a new marble bag, he was wondering why it said Crown Royal on it. I laughed so hard thinking of you and your crown royal bag.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

crisandria said:


> I received my shipping notice yesterday evening. Two day shipping. Amazon's tracking shows it having in transit, but UPS shows Billing info received only.  And UPS is showing that Amazon sent it ground. not two day. So this will be interesting.
> 
> crisandria


Welcome Crisandria and congrats on your Kindle, hope you get a delivery soon! Please drop by the Intro/Welcome Board and make an intro, you will receive a warm KB welcome.


----------



## kevin63

Mine just got here.  Very Cool!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kevin63 said:


> Mine just got here. Very Cool!!!


WOO HOO Kevin!! Happy Kindling!


----------



## VMars

Mine is not here yet.   But FedEx says it should be here before 3.00 pm and it's 1.45 now. They certainly are waiting until the last hour do bring it!


----------



## Raffeer

My new K has been sitting in Louisville since 10 last night. It's a Prime 2 day shipment and I naively figured it would be here (Ft. Lauderdale) tomorrow. Maybe they had a major snow storm and flights have been halted................
I'm thinking it fell off the belt and is sitting in the dark waiting to be found.


----------



## crisandria

I know Amazon stuff generally gets here fast. But I've had times that I ordered overnight or two day and they shipped ground it for some reason UPS left it a whole day extra in PA so it did not arrive the day I wanted it for.  Was NOT happy that day.  
 I'll feel better once the tracking shows an origin scan and not just billing received.  Then the expected delivery should show up.  I'd love to get it tomorrow (2 days from ship date) but Thursday will be acceptable as well since that's the day I expected it.  As long as I get it before the weekend I'm good, but if not on Thursday I'm going to be upset about spending two day shipping money. 

crisandria


----------



## ak rain

I wish I could say Amazon was quick and they can be relatively speaking. I DID get my shipping notice today noon, and yesterday cover got mailed (Amazon - Patagonia) so we are coming together Yippy
Sylvia


----------



## Anita

Well, it is after 4:30PM my Kindle has not arrived yet although the UPS tracker says it will be delivered today    I believe it will be delivered because the UPS guys day is not over yet.

However, I have to leave now to go to a meeting so my Kindle-baby will be sitting outside for several hours until I get home.  It will be safe enough....but it will be sitting out there in the cold and dark  *sigh*


----------



## vrc84

Mine's been "Out for Delivery" since 6:31 am.  It's driving me nuts because I know I've never had UPS deliver before 5 pm in my neighborhood.  I'm trying to be patient....


----------



## jmeaders

Mine was delivered at 3p CST.  Alas, I won't see it until I get home Fri. evening.


----------



## Leslie

jmeaders said:


> Mine was delivered at 3p CST. Alas, I won't see it until I get home Fri. evening.


Oh, I feel terrible for you!

L


----------



## stargazer0725

IT'S HEEEEEERE!!!!  Doorbell just rang 30 seconds ago.  I just about hugged the UPS lady! (Makes me wonder how many happy Kindlers she has encountered today.)


----------



## VMars

Mine's here too!   

Arrrrgh! It got here at 2.48! Just ten minutes before the 3 pm deadline! Curse FedEx for cutting it so close! And I still have to be at work for thirty more minutes.  

But then it's time for me to open my Kindle.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

VMars said:


> Mine's here too!
> 
> Arrrrgh! It got here at 2.48! Just ten minutes before the 3 pm deadline! Curse FedEx for cutting it so close! And I still have to be at work for thirty more minutes.
> 
> But then it's time for me to open my Kindle.


Great news, VMars! I'm not getting a k2 but everyone's excitement is contagious 

p.s. --you'll hafta change your signature line


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Geemont said:


> I got a shipping notice for my Amazon leather case. It is coming from KY of all the odd places. No notice on the K2, but my debit card has been charged, so I know it must be on the way. I used free shipping, so it might be a few days.


 My Indiana thing left and then wound up in Kentucky where it sat this afternoon but it's still expected to arrive in California at my door (UPS 2nd day air) by tomorrow (Wed).

We'll see !


----------



## VMars

> Great news, VMars! I'm not getting a k2 but everyone's excitement is contagious
> 
> p.s. --you'll hafta change your signature line


  You're right! I had almost forgotten about that!  I will change it after I open it. Maybe when it's charging and I can't play with it. 

The excitement IS contagious! Plus - it gives me an excuse to WRITE IT ALL CAPS! BECAUSE OF THE EXCITEMENT! THE GIDDINESS! LoL, okay back I'm back to normal now.


----------



## dcom

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Mine is USPS and I agree it is totally useless. My estimated date of delivery is MAR 2 so I am hoping for MAR 1. My Klassic was Fed Ex, don't know what I did to get USPS. I used my Prime.


Go to FedEx's site and enter your tracking #. Amazon is using FedEx Smartpost where the item is shipped by FedEx for part of the way then your local USPS for the final delivery.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

dcom said:


> Go to FedEx's site and enter your tracking #. Amazon is using FedEx Smartpost where the item is shipped by FedEx for part of the way then your local USPS for the final delivery.


Thanks I will try that!


----------



## ak rain

12:11  Whitestown, IN  US

Sylvia


----------



## Kindgirl

Mine was waiting for me when I got home.  He was a little cold, shivering, and starved.  I have been holding him for the last hour while charging and giving him all the love he needs.

Apparently, it's a boy.  lol... not sure why, it just came out that way.


----------



## crisandria

finally origin scan..it's in NJ so it will get here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!

crisandria


----------



## ginaf20697

dcom said:


> Go to FedEx's site and enter your tracking #. Amazon is using FedEx Smartpost where the item is shipped by FedEx for part of the way then your local USPS for the final delivery.


Thanks! Mine's in MA! Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## mtebrinke

jmeaders said:


> Mine was delivered at 3p CST. Alas, I won't see it until I get home Fri. evening.


I feel your pain! Mine arrived at home today, but I will not return until Late Thursday night.... (sigh)....


----------



## bayou

Dagnabbit! My new Kindle has been OUT FOR DELIVERY since 7:34 am PT.  It's after 5pm and the UPS has never been this late!



The UPS tracking site says it's still out for delivery.....

I'm trying to be patient...it's not working....


----------



## OhioKat

When I ordered mine Amazon said my expected shipping date was March 2nd but this morning I got an email saying mine was shipped should be here by the 28th!  

Hoping that it gets here sooner


----------



## Kind

Hang in there guys. I ordered from Amazon last night a few minutes before midnight and they shipped it out today! I didn't order a Kindle.... I ordered JBuds (earbuds).


----------



## davem2bits

*The second wave is coming in!!*

Picked 2 day shipping.

Checked UPS and my K2 has hit town; Portland, Oregon.

Tomorrow is it....


----------



## ddavp

I received an email on Sunday, Feb. 22 saying that my Kindle 2 had shipped that day--I used two day shipping and UPS tracking has it arriving today the 25th!  Can't wait.  And today is the day I hand over Kindle 1 to its new owner, it's going to a good home with my neice.


----------



## crisandria

Mine says "Out for Delivery"... now to wait for UPS to show up with it.  Normally around 3:00 pm.  

crisandria


----------



## ELDogStar

More excitement!

YEAH deliveries!


----------



## chocochibi

Now we can get excited all over again about todays deliveries


----------



## kevin63

Just try to be patient which is much easier said than done.  For me, yesterday, the last few hours were the worst.  Mine finally arrived at 2:30pm (CST) yesterday.  I was all the way down the steps before the driver got out of his truck.  Met him in the driveway, lol.  I was just trying to save him from climbing the steps .


----------



## davem2bits

Is there a web site to track UPS trucks like that one to track planes?


----------



## dcom

Mine arrived today, just unboxed it. I thought some kind of cover (pouch?) was supposed to be included but there isn't one. Guess I'll be shopping for a cover next.


----------



## MidnightAria

I got the email that mine shipped on Sunday, though I can imagine that meant Monday for USPS. I checked out Amazon's site and its kinda bypassed my house and went like an hour and a half out of its way for some reason to Earth City, MO instead of staying in Southern Illinois...

I was bored and calculated the distance and it shipped from only 5 hours away and really just wanted to pick it up instead! However, I was to wait for the postal service to decide how long it will take to travel that last hour and a half to my house.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

dcom said:


> Mine arrived today, just unboxed it. I thought some kind of cover (pouch?) was supposed to be included but there isn't one. Guess I'll be shopping for a cover next.


Congrats, the Amazon cover is a separate purchase. Enjoy your Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

MidnightAria said:


> I got the email that mine shipped on Sunday, though I can imagine that meant Monday for USPS. I checked out Amazon's site and its kinda bypassed my house and went like an hour and a half out of its way for some reason to Earth City, MO instead of staying in Southern Illinois...
> 
> I was bored and calculated the distance and it shipped from only 5 hours away and really just wanted to pick it up instead! However, I was to wait for the postal service to decide how long it will take to travel that last hour and a half to my house.


Same here USPS, shipped Sunday. Do you think you will receive it today? Mine was in Atlanta at 3:00 am yesterday, 3 1/2 hours from me. I hope I receive mine today but my estimated delivery date was Mar 2.


----------



## BK

> Mine was in Atlanta at 3:00 am yesterday, 3 1/2 hours from me. I hope I receive mine today but my estimated delivery date was Mar 2.


Mine,too, Linda! Scanned in Atlanta @ 3 a.m. ...estimated delivery date March 2! I'm in Atlanta; where are you?

I just came home for lunch to watch for the postman. He delivered between 1:30 and 2 yesterday, so I hope to see him soon!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

BK said:


> Mine,too, Linda! Scanned in Atlanta @ 3 a.m. ...estimated delivery date March 2! I'm in Atlanta; where are you?
> 
> I just came home for lunch to watch for the postman. He delivered between 1:30 and 2 yesterday, so I hope to see him soon!


I'm in Birmingham but still hoping for today although it may be tomorrow.


----------



## MidnightAria

I hope you both get yours considering that the last updates for all three of us were from yesterday....though it does still say 2 March for delivery. I am not sure how 5 day shipping equals a 2 March delivery, but meh...I wasn't a math major in school. On the flip side, my dad ordered his for 2 day UPS and got it in about 1 business day...though it does not charge now that he finally has it!


----------



## BK

Postman came and brought bills, junk mail, a Netflix DVD.  No Kindle today.  

I think it's strange that Amazon gave me a "tracking" number on Sunday, Feb 22, yet the USPS web site says "Billing info received" on Wednesday, Feb. 25.  

The Amazon site shows the Atlanta scans, but the USPS site doesn't.

With free shipping, you REALLY get what you pay for, huh?!


----------



## drenee

My mom's arrived at my house today.  Was scheduled for 3/2.  
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

BK said:


> Postman came and brought bills, junk mail, a Netflix DVD. No Kindle today.
> 
> I think it's strange that Amazon gave me a "tracking" number on Sunday, Feb 22, yet the USPS web site says "Billing info received" on Wednesday, Feb. 25.
> 
> The Amazon site shows the Atlanta scans, but the USPS site doesn't.
> 
> With free shipping, you REALLY get what you pay for, huh?!


Well that means no Kindle for me either. I think it will be Friday or Saturday for me. I could have driven to Atlanta and picked it up quicker than this.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Track your package      

Date Time Location Event Details 
February 24, 2009 11:54:00 PM --- Departure Scan 
February 24, 2009 03:00:00 AM ATLANTA GA Arrival Scan 
February 22, 2009 09:28:24 AM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

Getting closer but it sat in Atlanta almost 12 hours!


----------



## Brenda M.

I am in Atlanta too. Mine shipped 2/23 and now the ship date says Feb. 28th (instead of March 2nd). It's in Atlanta though - heck, just bring it out to my house please!!!  Of course I shouldn't complain as I just ordered it Saturday night and it already shipped! I was afraid of a back order.


----------



## MidnightAria

BK said:


> Postman came and brought bills, junk mail, a Netflix DVD. No Kindle today.
> 
> I think it's strange that Amazon gave me a "tracking" number on Sunday, Feb 22, yet the USPS web site says "Billing info received" on Wednesday, Feb. 25.
> 
> The Amazon site shows the Atlanta scans, but the USPS site doesn't.
> 
> With free shipping, you REALLY get what you pay for, huh?!


The USPS site says nothing about my delivery. Says that the tracking number that Amazon gave me wasn't valid.../cry


----------



## Brenda M.

I can only track my USPS number thru FedEx (per someone else's suggestion here on the forum). Not sure how it goes once FedEx passes it over to USPS.


----------



## OhioKat

MidnightAria said:


> The USPS site says nothing about my delivery. Says that the tracking number that Amazon gave me wasn't valid.../cry


I noticed that too on mine. The Amazon site says that it " Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit " out of Campbellsville Kentucky. 
I prolly could have driven down there and picked it up faster then the USPS could get it here. 
Checking the actual USPS site doesn't give any info at all.


----------



## CJRichards

I've been checking the status of my Kindle all morning and now it's been delivered, but I still have 2 more hours of work before I can go home.

WHY DO I TORTURE MYSELF?

You know, come to think of it, I'm not feel too well. Maybe I better take off early and not expose the rest of the office to what ever it is I have. I hear that Kindleits is very contagious


----------



## BK

Speaking of TORTURE...

Amazon's tracking says mine has been in Atlanta since Tuesday.  It was scanned at my carrier post office at 6:05 a.m.  I live less than 2 miles from my mail carrier's post office where it was scanned.

My mail was delivered at 2:30 -- no Kindle.  I drove to my post office just before 5 p.m. clutching the tracking printout.  They agreed that the package had been delivered to their facility this morning, but it was not there at 5 p.m., nor had it been delivered to my mailbox with the rest of today's mail.

Not a happy camper.


----------



## dablab

BK,  that's horrible!!!  You must be so frustrated!  

Dot


----------



## BK

Thanks for the sympathy, Dot.  I really am frustrated.  I'm just hoping my postman missed delivering it somehow, still has it on his truck, and will drop it off tomorrow.  

What's more frustrating to me is that my last package from Amazon, delivered Feb. 10, had free supersaver shipping and was delivered promptly and efficiently via UPS.  I feel like this time Amazon PUNISHED me for using the free shipping option!


----------



## lb505

I sympathize too.  Mine shipped on the 23rd from a location in KY about 3 hours from me and it's still in the "Shipment information sent to FedEx" status when I check the super saver tracking number.  It has never taken more than 2 days to get something from Amazon using the free shipping before so maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Arkhan

Mine was delivered. Now I just have to make it through the next 4 hours before I go home and check it out...


----------



## BK

Arkhan said:


> Mine was delivered. Now I just have to make it through the next 4 hours before I go home and check it out...


Hang in there, Arkhan. You'll make it.

(At least you know where yours IS!!)

Have fun getting acquainted tonight.


----------



## ddavp

I received my Kindle 2 today, one day earlier than expected--it was a very nice surprise.  It's great--it's much thinner and lighter than Kindle 1, now I'm thinking of getting a skin for it and I'll also need a cover.  I've read many good suggestions here and will look into all the ones mentioned.


----------



## Arkhan

ddavp said:


> now I'm thinking of getting a skin for it and I'll also need a cover.


I did not purchase one either and I need one. I am too worried about something happening to it. I almost broke down and bought the Amazon one, until we see some Oberon covers. At the same time the M-edge look a lot better.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My Aunts made it to Chino yesterday. Hopefully it is out for delivery today.


----------



## MidnightAria

Where is it?? I love how it sits in MO for about 48 hours doing nothing, just an hour and a half away, at least now I have an update..I wonder if I will see it today or tomorrow? I did pay for the 5 business day shipping, so I would hope that means I would get it by Friday as it left Monday.

Time  Location  Event Details
February 26, 2009 04:30:00 AM --- Departure Scan
February 24, 2009 04:00:00 AM EARTH CITY MO Arrival Scan
February 22, 2009 11:57:29 AM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## sandypeach

BK said:


> Postman came and brought bills, junk mail, a Netflix DVD. No Kindle today.
> 
> I think it's strange that Amazon gave me a "tracking" number on Sunday, Feb 22, yet the USPS web site says "Billing info received" on Wednesday, Feb. 25.
> 
> The Amazon site shows the Atlanta scans, but the USPS site doesn't.
> 
> With free shipping, you REALLY get what you pay for, huh?!


My K2 must be on the same truck/plane as y'alls (I live near Chattanooga). I took the package number from Amazon and used www.packagemapping.com (I think that's right EDIT: Yes, that is the correct web site) and found that although Amazon says USPS, it is actually FedEx Smart Post. FedEx.com shows the tracking information for the number, also, which is how I found out it was in Atlanta Wednesday morning.


----------



## sandypeach

UPDATE:  I just checked the USPS website and now see this message:

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on February 25, 2009 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 


@#$(*)&#@)*#)#@&#%&  POST OFFICE!


----------



## happypuppy007

Don't panic, I had that same message and my K2 was just delivered way ahead of schedule.   My estimated delivery date was March 2.  so don't give up hope the tracking isn't always accurate.

Now I just need my amazon cover which I had no clue didn't come with the new K2    I do think that is absurd but in my  haste to order one after selling my first one I only ordered it a few days ago so I will have to be extra careful for now.

Wow she's a beauty.  Any doubts I had are gone just seeing the new Kindle and holding it in my hands.  So sleek and comfy.  

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## MidnightAria

sandypeach said:


> My K2 must be on the same truck/plane as y'alls (I live near Chattanooga). I took the package number from Amazon and used www.packagemapping.com (I think that's right EDIT: Yes, that is the correct web site) and found that although Amazon says USPS, it is actually FedEx Smart Post. FedEx.com shows the tracking information for the number, also, which is how I found out it was in Atlanta Wednesday morning.


 Thank you so much for this information! I just went to that site and it is like 5 miles away! Been there since 0305 this morning...I can only hope it will be in my mailbox when I get home..../fingers crossed


----------



## luvmy4brats

happypuppy007 said:


> Now I just need my amazon cover which I had no clue didn't come with the new K2  I do think that is absurd but in my haste to order one after selling my first one I only ordered it a few days ago so I will have to be extra careful for now.


As awful as the first cover Amazon came out with, I was happy to have the option whether or not to pay for this one (which by the way is worth the added cost.)


----------



## BK

Hooray!  My Kindle is finally here!

She's so sleek and pretty, and so readable.  The first thing I added was a trial version of the New York Times.  

I didn't buy the Amazon cover, so now I'll be scrambling around, trying to find something to dress her in... I have a million pretty journals and leather covers, so I'm probably going to try to make something (or make DO with something!) at first, then buy a "real" cover when there are more choices available... in my favorite color (RED).

Thanks, everyone, for being so patient with me as I whined about the excruciatingly slow Postal Service delivery.  Guess I've learned my lesson about free shipping (that lesson being: "you get what you pay for").

Better get back to work while she's charging so I can read when I go home!

Good luck to those of you who are still waiting -- hope yours arrives today, too!

Bye!


----------



## Brenda M.

sandypeach said:


> UPDATE: I just checked the USPS website and now see this message:
> 
> The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on February 25, 2009 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> 
> @#$(*)&#@)*#)#@&#%& POST OFFICE!


Have faith! I had that notice this morning and the notice now says it's DELIVERED!!!!!!!!!! (yes I am in the Atlanta area too)


----------



## MidnightAria

BK said:


> Hooray! My Kindle is finally here!
> 
> She's so sleek and pretty, and so readable. The first thing I added was a trial version of the New York Times.
> 
> I didn't buy the Amazon cover, so now I'll be scrambling around, trying to find something to dress her in... I have a million pretty journals and leather covers, so I'm probably going to try to make something (or make DO with something!) at first, then buy a "real" cover when there are more choices available... in my favorite color (RED).
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for being so patient with me as I whined about the excruciatingly slow Postal Service delivery. Guess I've learned my lesson about free shipping (that lesson being: "you get what you pay for").
> 
> Better get back to work while she's charging so I can read when I go home!
> 
> Good luck to those of you who are still waiting -- hope yours arrives today, too!
> 
> Bye!


So what you are saying is that I should have just not paid for shipping?? LOL I actually paid for shipping and haven't gotten mine yet..../pouts and stamps foot in frustration


----------



## zeferjen

I ordered the Kindle 2 and paid for shipping and then ordered the cover with super saver shipping. The Kindle arrived today and the cover still says it's tracking for a March 1st delivery. I think it depends on where you live.


----------



## happyblob

they are being DELIVERED!


----------



## chiffchaff

BK said:


> Hooray! My Kindle is finally here!


Congrats BK! Still waiting here - though at least tracking shows that it's out for delivery today (instead of "not due for delivery" like yesterday )


----------

